# Simply Doing The Basics Right



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

I've decided to start logging my workouts here, they will be simple & straight forward. I will try to keep this log streamlined & try not to ramble on.

Best Lifts

Squat 180x3

Deadlift 200x1

Bench 130x3

I am currently 12st 10lb, 5,9"

I am using a straight forward 4 day split but lifting is only part of my training. At the moment I am recovering from a pulled hamstring to I won't be doing any lower body work for a few more weeks.

Diet at the moment is about 3300kcals. Roughly 45/30/25, C/P/F.

Here's a picture of me, I won't load progress pictures too often as I don't like the idea of it but.


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

Tried to do some gentle jogging on saturday but the hammy isn't quite ready for it. I will try again later in the week.

Because of the hamstring I will only be doing upper body resistance work this week.

Did Shoulders & Arms this morning.

Seated DB - 30kgx5, 35kgx5, 40kgx4

Military Press - 3x5 65kg

Side Laterals - 3x8

Rear delt flye - 3x8-10

BB Curl - 3x8 (40kg)

Incline DB curl - 3x8

CGBP - 100kgx5, 105kgx5, 110kgx5

Overhead EZ bar extension - 3x8

Decent workout, had real trouble kicking the DBs up for my shoulder press due to the hammy. Should've pushed harder on the military press but was a bit lazy. All in all though pretty satisfied.


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

Back workout done. No deadlifting or anything that requires me to set my hips back as the hammy won't stand up to them yet. Even DB rows were uncomfortable so I stayed light & just had minimal rest.

Weighted Pull ups - 3x5 (20kg)

DB Row - 4x10 (40kg)

Close Grip Pull Down - 3x8

Seated Row - 3x8-10

BB Shrugs - 3x12

Decent workout, struggled rowing as I said above but everything else was ok.


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

Chest workout went well. I am weight training a bit more than I normally would because I don't want to sit & do nothing. Beat my old 5 rep PB on flat BB.

Flatt BB - 102.5kgx5, 112.5kgx5, 122.5kgx5.

Incline DB - 40x8,40x8,45x6 (just missed number 7)

Pec Deck - 3x8

Quick workout but pleased with the weights I moved.


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

good luck mate, thats some decent lifts you got there


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

Did some overhead pressing but felt a pinch in my traps that forced me to go lighter for the rest of the workout.

Seated BB - 3x5

Side laterals - 3x8

Seatred DB (pause presses) - 3x6

Rear dlet flye - 3x10

Sit ups - 4xloads



Ragingagain said:


> good luck mate, thats some decent lifts you got there


Thanks mate, aprecciate it.

*Nutrition*

Here is a yesterdays nutrition.

100g Blueberries

100g Strawberries

100g Pineapple

150g Natural Yoghurt

3 Eggs

200g Potato

130g Chicken breast

80g Green beans

80g Carrots

200g Potato

130g Chicken breast

80g Green beans

80g Carrots

130g Extra lean mince (homemade burger)

1 wholemeal bap (morrisons)

Salad

Ketchup & mustard

100g Blueberries

100g Strawberries

100g Pineapple

150g Natural Yoghurt

3 Large Eggs

160g Rump Steak

3 Mushrooms

6 Cherry Tomatos

100g dried fruit & nut mix


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

Arm day was fun. I am not usually a fan of an arm day but my current situation means I am splitting things up so I can stay active. Set a 5 rep PB on CGBP 112.5kgx5.

I arrived early & warmed up with some power cleans & managed to set a PB, 103kgx1.

Power Clean - 4x3,2,1,1 PB 103kgx1.

CGBP - 100kgx5, 110kgx5, 112.5kgx5 (PB)

French Press - 3x10,6,7 (40kg)

Weighted Dips - 3x10,7,9 (50kg)

Tricep Pressdown - 3x8ish

BB Curl - 3x8

Incline DB Curl - 3x8

Hammer Curl - 3x8

Reverse Grip Curl - 3x8

This is not my usual style of training but enjoyed the workout non the less.


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

Deadlifted for the first time since I pulled my hammy. Felt good apart from the last set. Took it light but I will not be shying away from deadlifting anymore, just using common sense in terms of poundages.

Deadlift - 3x5,5,8 (140,150,160kg)

Pulldown - 3x8

DB Row - 3x6,8,9 (50kg)

Rack Chins - 3x too many

BB Shrug - 3x8,8,7 (110,130,140kg)

Can't wait to train legs again, I hope it'll be no longer than a fortnight! Going to try & jog tonight, hopefully it goes ok.

Here's yesterdays diet.

2 slices of toast

200g Pineapple

2 scoops of whey

Homemade Tune Pizza

4 eggs

2 Oat so simple packets

1 banana

Hearty portion of beef stew with rice

4/5 beers while watching the rugby


----------



## Rod82 (Jan 23, 2011)

Big_Z said:


> I've decided to start logging my workouts here, they will be simple & straight forward. I will try to keep this log streamlined & try not to ramble on.
> 
> Best Lifts
> 
> ...


They are some seriously impressive lifts pal!


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

Rod82 said:


> They are some seriously impressive lifts pal!


Thank you, I really appreciate that. The plan is to improve them though!


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

Managed to to about 30 mins jogging last night. Went well to be honest, hopefully the hammy continues to improve.

Chest workout done today, just missed out on a PB. Got 125kgx4, narrowly missed number 5.

Flat BB - 105kgx5, 115kgx5, 125kgx4

Incline DB - 3x8

Incine flye - 3x8 ish


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

Shoulder & Arm workout went well. I finished with some power cleans, got 100kg on the 2nd attempt but then missed 105kg 3 times, bit dissapointed.

Hopefully I will be able to do some hamstring curls without any pain, at some point later in the week. If I can I will start doing some leg work again.

Seated DB Press - 3x5,5,6 (went to 37.5kgs should've gone heavier)

Seated Side Laterals - 3x8,8,10

Military Press - 3x8,5,5

Rear delt flye - 3x8,8,9

BB Curl - 3x8

Hammer Curl - 3x8

Overhead EZ bar extension - 3x8ish

Tricep Pressdown - 3x8

Power Cleans - 6x4,2,2,1,1,1 (went to 100kg)


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

Shoulder & Arm workout went well. I finished with some power cleans, got 100kg on the 2nd attempt but then missed 105kg 3 times, bit dissapointed.

Hopefully I will be able to do some hamstring curls without any pain at some point later in the week. If I can I will start doing some leg work again.

Seated DB Press - 3x5,5,6 (went to 37.5kgs should've gone heavier)

Seated Side Laterals - 3x8,8,10

Military Press - 3x8,5,5

Rear delt flye - 3x8,8,9

BB Curl - 3x8

Hammer Curl - 3x8

Overhead EZ bar extension - 3x8ish

Tricep Pressdown - 3x8

Power Cleans - 6x4,2,2,1,1,1 (went to 100kg)


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

Back workout went well. Stayed within my comfort zone deadlifting due to the hammy, the intention was to do 3x5 with 160kg but on my last set I decided to work a bit harder so did 10 reps. Hammy held up well.

I also did some hamstring curls which were painless so on sunday I will train legs again, I am very pleased about that.

Deadlift - 3x5,5,10 (160kg)

Close Grip Pulldown - 3x8,8,6

DB Row - 3x8,8,5 (went upto 60kg DBs)

Seated Row - 3x10,7,7

DB Shrugs - 3x10

Happy with the workout, even happier that the hammy was painless.


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

2 new PB's. 125kgx5 Flat Bench, 50kg DB's x5 incline DB press. I probably had another rep in me on the flat bench, missed rep number 6 on the incline DBs, just couldn't lock it out.

Flat BB - 105kgx5, 115kgx5, 125kgx5 PB

Incline DB - 40'sx8, 40'sx8, 50's x5 PB

Flat DB Flye - 3x8 25kg

Pull ins on exercise ball - 3x15,12,12

Decline Sit ups & 10 second negative - 3x10

Happy with the PB's obviously, looking forward to a lower body day on sunday. Also looking forward to a few pints tonight.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Good luck with your goals buddy. There's some very impressive lifts there.


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

First lower body day since pulling my hammy. Went well, I really enjoyed it!

Stayed light on everything, was especially careful on my hammy curls. They fatigued very quickly.

Squat - 3x5 all with 140kg

Leg Press - 3x8,8,10. 200,250,250kg

Lying Leg Curl - 4x12

Single Leg Curl - 3x12

Standing Calf Extension - 3x8-12

Deadlift - 3x5 150kg all sets.

Good workout, hammy's & glutes were on fire deadlifting at the end.



PaulB said:


> Good luck with your goals buddy. There's some very impressive lifts there.


Thanks bud. I appreciate the support.


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

*Upper*

Good day. Since I have changed my training now my hammy is on the mend it's made me realise how much I've missed this type of training.

Flat BB - 3x5 all with 120kg

BB Row - 3x5 100kg,110kg,110kg

Military Press - 3x5 60kg, 60kg, 65kg (should've worked harder)

Weighted Pull Ups - 3x5 20kg, 20kg, 25kg

Pleased with everything, this is the first time I have BB rowed since pulling the hammy, setting my hips back has been a no no previously but it was comfy today.

Very pleased with the 3x5 bench. My 5 rep max is 125kg so to use 120kg for all sets was a good achievement.

Should have worked harder on my military press, initially I felt more fatigued than I actually was. Lesson learnt.

Pull ups were good, pleased to use that type of weight at the end of the workout.

I also did a BB curl & overhead extension but I rushed through these at the end.


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

*Nutrition*

Here's today's food intake.

Oat so simple sachet

20g Raisins

2 scoops of whey

Homemade Stew

200g Potato

130g Chicken Breast

1 mushroom

1/2 onion

100g Carrot

Homemade Stew

200g Potato

130g Chicken Breast

1 mushroom

1/2 onion

100g Carrot

Homemade Burger

130g Extra Lean Steak Mince

Morrisons Large Wholemeal Muffin

Lettuce

Cucumber

Tomato

2 scoops of whey

50g Instant Oats

50g Dextrose

1/2 tbsp Extra Virgin Olive Oil

Homemade Chilli

130g Extra Lean Steak Mince

1/2 Onion

1/3 Tin of Chopped Tomatos

1/3 Tin of kidney Beans

I add 150kcals on every day for any oils, marinades or sauces I might use.

Meals 2&3 are prepared in bulk & in advance.


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

*Lower & Abs*

Good Workout, I increased the weight a little. Still in my comfort zone but I am getting there.

Hammy got fatigued really quickly again. I did increase the weight from my last workout though so I wasn't surprised. At the moment I know it's not 100% but I'm also not too concerned with it if that makes sense?

Squat - 3x5 (150kg,150kg,160kg)

Leg Extension - 3x8

Lying Hamstring Curl - 3x12,12,10

Leg Curl on exercise Ball - 3x20 (single leg)

Standing Calf Extension - 3x12,8,10

Weighted Jack Knife - 3x12

Ab Roll out - 3x8


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

*Push*

I worked hard today. However I did fatigue quickly, in fairness it was a heavy pressing day so it's not suprising I was suffering.

Seated DB Press - 3x5

Flat BB - 3x5

Incline DB - 3x6,6,5

Incline Flye - 3x8,8,10

Seated Side Laterals - 3x8

Tricep pressdown - 3x8,6,6

Overhead EZ bar extension - 3x7,7,6

Looks like a lot of volume written down like that but it was chest, shoulders & triceps.

Used 35kgs for all sets on the seated DB.

The plan was then to do 3x5 with 115kg but as it turns out this was a lofty goal. Did 115x5, 115x5 then had to drop to 110x5, I knew I wouldn't have got another set of 5 with 115kg. The shoulder pressing took more out of me than I thought. In hindsight it was a big ask as I was pleased to get a 3x5 with 120kg when I was fresh a few days ago.

I used the 40kg dbs for all sets of my incline press. I can't remember struggling with the 40's like that for a long time. Bit embarrased really, but I at that point I had already shoulder presses & flat benched with heavy loads. It took it's toll on me.


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

*Pull*

OK workout, not the best though. Hammy hurt deadlifting so I only did 2 working sets. The original plan was to increase to one set of 5 with 170kg however I decided against it with the hammy playing up. It was frustrating as I was increasing the weight every workout until I am back to my proper weights but I suppose that's just the way it goes.

Deadlifts - 2x5

Pull Down - 3x8

T-Bar - 3x8

BB Shrug - 3x20,20,32

Rear Delt Flye - 3x10

BB Curl - 3x8

Hammer Curl - 3x7,7,8


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

RS4 said:


> Great lifts, looking lean in your pic.
> 
> Are you going to be following push pull legs, with low reps/sets on big lifts and 3x8-12 on other lifts?


Thank you, bulking at the moment though. Sometime in the next 6-8 weeks I will drop my kcals & get nice & lean.

At the moment I am doing;

Lower

Upper

Legs

Push

Pull

It doesn't matter if I do them all in a week or it takes a fortnight, I don't like the idea of a 7 day cycle dictating a routine so we just go round whenever we can. Being honest it's usually 7-8 days.

My training partner is a volume guy so there are compromises both ways, I am a fan of lower volume basic movements (quality over quantity) but he always want to do more. The routine seems to tick both boxes, not that I pretend it's the best or the worst. Very loosely the PHAT template I suppose.

It's worth the compromise though.

It always starts & focuses on a heavy movement in the 5 rep range (my choice). Then I'll venture up on other movements (his choice) but I'm certainly not a high rep guy. If you look at my upper day #18 it was all in the 5 rep range.

Being honest my diet is more important to me than my training, I should explain that........

I would happily miss a days lifting to prepare my food (i make a lot of food in bulk). For the sake of one day it's a no barainer to me. Hitting macros day in day out is the biggest thing in terms of gains.


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

*Lower*

Didn't feel as strong as I normally do squatting I still managed 165x5, for some reason I was really grinding the set out. I want to do better next time.

Deadlifts at the end were good, hammy ok. I could feel it but it was ok.

Squat - 3x5

Leg Press - 3x8,10,10

Lying Hamstring Curl - 4x12,8,8,8

Single Leg Curl - 3x8

Standing Calf Raise - 3x12,8,8

Deadlifts - 3x5


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

You are in great shape mate


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

WilsonR6 said:


> You are in great shape mate


Wow, thank you for the compliment. A fellow lad from manchester, where abouts?


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

squats very good in relation to your deadlift, strange because I can deadlift 200 but can only squat 140 for maxes.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Big_Z said:


> Wow, thank you for the compliment. A fellow lad from manchester, where abouts?


Oldham mate, yourself? Living in Wales at the minute though


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

BettySwallocks said:


> squats very good in relation to your deadlift, strange because I can deadlift 200 but can only squat 140 for maxes.


Thank you. Usually people's squat is closer because they don't hit the correct depth. It's rarer to find someone who can pull 200+ but maxes around the 140 mark.

Could be a couple of reason, do you know why?



WilsonR6 said:


> Oldham mate, yourself? Living in Wales at the minute though


Stockport mate.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

How many cycles have you ran mate? Just curious because we are the same height but you are a bit heavier and a damn sight leaner!


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Big_Z said:


> Thank you. Usually people's squat is closer because they don't hit the correct depth. It's rarer to find someone who can pull 200+ but maxes around the 140 mark.
> 
> Could be a couple of reason, do you know why?
> 
> crushed my leg bad style a few years ago and was in cast for over six months, so its probably just me with the odd figures then. hmmm interesting going to research some other peoples maxes now to see if it is just me.


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

WilsonR6 said:


> How many cycles have you ran mate? Just curious because we are the same height but you are a bit heavier and a damn sight leaner!


None mate. I'm not necessarily against it just not for me at the moment.



BettySwallocks said:


> Ah I see. Hopefully you'll be able to increase it.


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

*Upper*

Good workout. Pleased with my bench, set a new 3x5 PB. Next time I will increase the weight each set & try to set a new 5 rep max (currently stands at 125x5).

BB row was good. I was conservative with the weight as I felt like I was bobbing up & down a bit , but my training partners said I was still. To be fair they're now ones to lie so next time more weight.

Decided to do paused reps (counted to 5 in my head) on the shoulder press, no reason for this at all it just happened. I enjoyed it though & takes all the momentum out of the lift. I might stick with them.

Weighted pull ups were good, I find myself really having the grind them out though & even though I completed all of my sets it just felt heavy.

Flat BB - 3x5 all with 121kg PB

BB Row - 3x5 all with 110kg

DB Shoulder Press - 3x6,5,5 all with 32.5kg. Paused for 5 secs at the bottom of each one.

Weighted Pull Ups - 3x5 all with 25kg

BB Curl & Overhead EZ bar extension super set - 3x8

Sit up & Medicine ball throw - 3x20

Medicine ball throws from the side with feet & torso raised - 3x8 each side


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

*Supplements*

Just wanted to take a second to talk about supplements.

I have a shake consisting of whey, oats, detrose & olive oil sometimes when I don't have access to food. Although I don't have it every day.

The only thing I am taking on a daily basis is an Omega 3 tablet or two.


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

Up until now I have only logged resistance training.

I will log my CV work from time to time, it's usually 3-4 days a week.

10 Burpees, 10 Medicine ball throws (over head) x20 no rest.

Box jumps, Landmines, squat thrust - 2 laps, 2-3 min rest.


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

*Legs*

Good workout. Equalled my 5 rep max squat, 170kg. Had another rep in the tank. Even though my 5 rep max is 170 my 3 rep max is 180 so really I should be looking around the 175 mark.

SLDL for the first time since pulling the hammy, felt ok although it is sore now.

Squat - 150x5, 160x5, 170x5

Leg Extension - 3x10,8,8

Lying Leg Curl - 4x14,8,8,8

SLDL - 3x8

Single Leg Curl - 3x8

Seated Calf Raise - 3x15,12,8


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

*Push*

Decent workout. Missed a PB 5 rep max on the bench. Got 126x4, bit dissapointed as I have hit 130x3.

Everything else was ok, nothing ground breaking.

One thing I was pleased with was my shoulder press, managed 5 pause reps (5 secs) with the 35kg DBs. I thought after flat & incline pressing I would have nothing left but surprised myself.

Flat BB - 106kgx5, 116kgx5, 126kgx4.... Annoyed!

Incline DB - 40kgx8, 40kgx8, 50kgx5

DB Shoulder - 32.5kgx5, 32.5kgx5, 35kgx5 (all sets paused reps for 5 seconds)

Seated Side Laterals - 15kgx10, 17.5kgx8, 17.5kgx10

Weighted Dips - 3x12 with 25kg (should've worked harder)

Overhead Ez Bar extension - 2x8


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

*Pull*

Decent workout deadlifted heavier, hammy fine even though it's been sore since SLDL. At one point I was regretting doing them but feel better about it now. 170x5, just banged the 5 reps out no problem, being honest it wasn't very taxing. Good signs.

Everything else went well, all in all a very good workout.

Deadlfit - 160x5,165x5,170x5

DB Row - 50'sx8, 50'sx8, 60'sx6

Pull down - 3x10,8,6

Seated Row - 2x10

BB Curl - 3x8

Hammer Curl - 3x8,7,8

DB Shrug - 2x8


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

*LOWER*

Solid workout. Squats were comfy. Everything else ok.

Deadlifted again, yes 2 days in a row. I'm not bothered it won't make any difference in the grand scheme of things. Anyway I Deadlifted heavier but it was harder than yesterday.

Squat - 3x5 all with 160

Leg Press - 3x10,10,8

Lying Hamstring curl 4x12,8,8,8

Single leg curl - 3x8

Standing calve raise - 3x12

Deadlift - 3x5, 160,170,170


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

*Upper*

Ok day. Bench was rubbish only managed 3x5,4,4 with 121kg. Had no problem with this last time but that's just the way it goes I suppose. It'd be easy if we just progressed every time.

Rows, good. OHP very good.

Pull Down. Very good, went to level 18. No idea what the plates weigh probably 10lb but I don't know. All I will say is I can't remember going that high before.

Flat BB - 121x5, 121x4, 121x4

BB Row - 110x5,5,6

Seated DB - 32.5x5, 35x5, 35x5. All pause presses again.

Close Grip Pulldown - 3x8,8,6

BB Curl - 45kgx8,7,7

Overhead DB extension - 3x8


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

*Legs*

Good workout, fast & heavy. 3x5 with 165kg. New 3x5 PB.

I also power cleaned later in the day. 100 went up first time & comfy but a seem to have a mental block with 105.

Squat - 3x5

Leg extension - 3x8

Lying Hamstring curl - 4x12,8,8,8

Single leg curl - 3x8

Dragonflyes - 3x8


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

*Push*

Good day. Set a PB db shoulder press, 40'sx5. Flat BB suffered though but that's to be expected.

Last time I over head pressed first I couldn't complete 115kg 3x5 on the flat bench afterwards. This time I used 110kg 3x5, I thought it would be easier than it was. I got 5,5,6 not too comfortably being honest.

Moved on to incline DB went to 45's for last 2 sets. I was fatigued but better than last time.

Seated DB - 3x5 went up to 40kg db's PB

Flat BB - 3x5,5,6 all with 110kg

Incline DB - 3x6,5,5 45kg's lasr 2 sets

Incline Flye - 3x8

Seated side laterals - 3x10,8,8

Skull crushers - 3x8

Tricep pressdown - 2x8


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

*Pull*

Solid workout. Power cleaned up to 100kg again, this time it wasn't so easy as I missed it twice first.

5 rep PB deadlift. That's somewhat of a myth thoug as I have pulled 200 but always worked my way up with a lower rep range. I would anticipate my 5rm should be around 182-7, somewhere round there. I will keep working up slowly. My training partner set a new 5 rep PB too so good day all round.

BB rowed with more reps than last time. Pull down felt very heavy even with the same weight as last week.

Power clean - 6x3,3,2,1,1,1 up to 100kg

Deadlift - 3x5 170,170,175 PB

BB Row - 3x6 all with 110kg

Close grip pulldown - 3x8,7,6

Seated row - 3x8

DB Curl - 3x8 20's,20's,22.5s

Reverse curl - 3x8 30kg (had nothing left at this point)


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

good training log - and some really good lifts, really strong for your weight, blows me out the water and im 2+ stone heavier lol! keep it up!


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

benno_2010 said:


> good training log - and some really good lifts, really strong for your weight, blows me out the water and im 2+ stone heavier lol! keep it up!


Thank you!

I know the log is very basic & to the point, I am trying not to ramble on & keep it streamlined.

Hopefully the lifts will just go up!


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

Big_Z said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I know the log is very basic & to the point, I am trying not to ramble on & keep it streamlined.
> 
> Hopefully the lifts will just go up!


no problem!

and its your log so you can do as you wish with it mate - im thinking of starting one up in the summer just to document how well im getting on!

im sure your lifts will carry on increasing, i kno at the moment mine are just not looking forward to the inevitable plateau!!


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

benno_2010 said:


> no problem!
> 
> and its your log so you can do as you wish with it mate - im thinking of starting one up in the summer just to document how well im getting on!
> 
> im sure your lifts will carry on increasing, i kno at the moment mine are just not looking forward to the inevitable plateau!!


I just started this so there's no hiding place, if I have a poor workout I will write it on here.

As long as you don't platue for a prolonged peroid there's nothing to worry about. It'd be easy if we all kept improving day by day!


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

Big_Z said:


> I just started this so there's no hiding place, if I have a poor workout I will write it on here.
> 
> As long as you don't platue for a prolonged peroid there's nothing to worry about. It'd be easy if we all kept improving day by day!


too true!! not every session is going to be a record breaker!


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

*Lower*

Good day, weights increased for the most part.

Squatted quite heavy, went to 172.5kg x6 however my first 2 reps were border line depth wise so I will not be counting it as a PB, I'll only be counting 172.5x4. I don't think I was mentally switched on at the beginning of the set.

All of my hammy work was heavier than last time.

Deadlifts were heavier too. My training partner set a nice PB so it pushed me to up the anti, therefore I did an extra set of deadlifts with more weight 180x5.

Squat - 152.5kgx5, 162.5kgx5, 172.5kgx4 (not happy)

Leg Press - 3x10,10,8

Lying Hamstring Curl - 4x12,8,8,8

Single Leg Curl - 3x8

Standing Calf Extension - 3x12

Deadlift - 170kgx5, 170kgx5, 170kgx5, 180kgx5


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

*Upper*

Pretty poor workout. Was weaker on the flat bench, couldn't get through 3x5 with 120kg, got 5,5,4. I think I may have to take a hit on it & reduce the weight.

My shoulder was sore today, it flared up on the pulling movements. Either way I have a days rest tomorrow then legs. Hopefully it'll be fine.

Flat BB - 3x5,5,4 120kg

DB Row - 3x8,8,12 50kg (stayed light due to shoulder)

Military Press - 3x5 60kg (struggled with these, didn't especially hurt but I struggled)

Close Grip Pull Down - 3x10-12

BB Curl - 2x8

Tricep Pressdown - 2x8


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

*Legs & Abs*

Solid workout PB squat, much much better than sunday. 172.5kg x 5. Wanted six but 5 was very tough!

Leg extension was heavier over more sets than last time.

Hamstring curled heavier than sunday.

Very pleased with it.

Squat - 3x5 152.5, 162.5, 172.5 PB

Leg Extension - 3x10,8,8

Lying Hamstring Curl - 4x12,8,8,7

Single Leg Curl - 3x8

Standing calf extension - 3x12,11,11

Decline Sit Ups - 3x20

Dragon Flyes - 2x7,6

Yesterday was a rest day lifting wise. However I did a nice CV session, another today & another tomorrow. Lifting is only part of my training.


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

*Push*

Pushing strength is really suffering at the moment. Maybe because kcals are not as high as they were because I have added body fat.

The first set with 120 felt really tough so dropped it to 115 ont the flat BB.

Paused pressed 32.5's overhead, these felt heavier than they should!

Flat BB - 3x5

Incline DB - 4x6,8,7 45's felt like 50's

Incline Flye - 3x8

Seated DB - 3x5

Side laterals - 3x12,12,15

Dips - 3xloads

Overhead EZ bar extension - 2x8


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

*Pull*

New 5 rep max deadlift 190kg. It felt like a true 5 rep max, it was very very tough! Unfortunately ripped my calluses doing it.

Shoulder bugged my on the pulldowns, I'm hoping this dissapears quickly.

Stayed at 100kg shrugging. I was being a girl & decided to stay light cause of my hand.

Deadlift - 3x5 went to 190kg

BB Row - 3x6 all sets with 110kg

Pull down - 3x6

Seated Row - 3x10

BB Curl - 3x8

Concentration curl - 3x8

BB Shrug - 2x20


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

*Upper*

Solid workout. Nothing special just solid.

DB PRess - 3x5,5,8

T-Bar Row - 3 sets

DB Shoulder press - 3x5

Pulldown - 3 sets


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

*Legs*

New 3x5 Squat PB! 166kg 3x5 which is only a 1kg increase but it's progress. They were 3 tough sets, the last was was very very tough.

I am very big on hamstring work so I always work just as hard on my hammies as anything else.

Squat - 3x5

Leg Extension - 3x10

Lying Leg Curl - 4x12,8,8,8

Single Leg Curl - 3x8

Standing Calf Extension - 3x12

Everything after squats was really tough.

*Push*

Decided to take a hit on the flat BB and work back up.

Flat BB - 3x5,5,7 110kg all sets

DB Shoulder Press - 3x5,6,5 all sets with 35kg dbs

Incline DB - 3x7 40kg's (overhead pressing really saps my pushing strength)

Seated Side Lateral - 3x10,8,7

Overhead EZ Bar Extension - 3x8

Dips - 2xplenty (too lazy to load up a belt)


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

*Pull*

Solid workout. Deadlift lighter cause of my hand 155kg 3x5. I've decided to adopt a common sense approach & let my ripped callus heal rather than just ploughing forward & have it drag on.

The only thing I used maximum weights on was BB rows.

Deadlift - 3x5 155kg

BB row - 3x6 110kg

Pulldown - 3x12 ish

Seated hammer strength row - 3x10

BB curl - 3x8 40kg

hammer curls - 2x8 20kg dbs


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

*Legs*

Good workout. I really struggled through it. Not feeling too great & felt worse as the workout went.

The important thing is i got it done.

Squat - 3x5 all sets with 166kg

Leg press -3x8,8,5

Lying hamstring curl - 4x12,8,8,8

Single leg curl - 3x8

Standing calf extension - 3x12,12,10

Deadlift - 3x5 all with 170kg. Was struggling at this point.


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

*Push*

Working back up on my bench press. 112.5 3x5,5,6 no problems. I have definitely list some strength on this lift, everything else is going up though.

Flat BB - 3x5,5,6

Incline DB - 3x7,7,6

Seated DB 3x5,7,6

Seated side laterals - 3x8

Skull crushers - 3x8

Weighted dips - 2x10


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

*Pull*

Good workout. Deadlift 190kg for 2 sets of 5. Never done that before.

Shoulder problems seem to be on the mend. Minimal discomfort today.

Deadlift - 3x5

DB row - 3x8

Pulldown - 3x12,8,8

Seated row - 3x8

BB curl - 3x6,6,8

Hammer curl - 3x8,8,7

BB shrug - 3x12


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

*Lower*

Really really rough workout. Squatting was down.

Body felt tired & sore.

I've had the sniffles for a few days, I'm just finding it difficult to catch my breath. CV work is tough at the moment. That's life though it'll pass.

Decided not to deadlift given how I was feeling.

Squat - 2x5

Leg press - 3x10,10,12

Lying leg curl - 4x12,8,8,8

Single leg curl - 3x8

Standing calf raise - 3x10


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

*Upper*

Managed to get a session done with a monster hangover.

I wasn't pushing hard but at least I did it.

Seated DB - 3x5

T-Bar Row - 3x8ish

Flat BB - 3x5,5,8

Pulldown - 3x8-12

DB Curls - 3x14,8,8

Dips - 3x20


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

*Legs & Abs*

Struggled through another workout.

Squats were tough.

I think it's time to be honest, I have been struggling more than usual for a week or so. I think it's a combination of me drinking more than usual, having the sniffles & the heavy training I have been doing taking it's toll on me.

Therefore no massive drinking sessions, wait for the sniffles to pass & use some common sense in the gym.

Squat - 3x5 went to 170kg but it was very very hard.

Leg Extension - 3x8,8,12

Lying Hamstring Curl - 4x12,8,8,8

Single leg curl - 3x6

Sit Up Complex - 3 sets.


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

*Chest & Arms*

Decided to move from legs/push/pull to legs & abs/ chest & arms/ shoulders & back.

This is because my pressing is really suffering at the moment & frankly I don't like it. This way I can give it a bit more attention.

My pulling is more important to me & being honest pressing is definately my least favourate movement, but on the other hand I am a big fan of a balanced physique & a balanced strength base. If my Back workout suffers in any way shape or form though I will move it back though, I assure you of that!

Decent day, nothing spectacular but decent.

Flat BB - 3x5,5,4 went to 117.5kg (really seem to be struggling with this at the moment)

Incline DB - 3x6,5,4 (went to 50kg DBs)

Incline Flye - 3x8,8,12 (25kg DBs)

BB Curl - 3x6 (45kg)

Machine Preacher - 3x8 (no idea what weight, wasn't working too hard)

Reverse Curl - 2x7,6

Tricep Extension - 3x10,8,8

Press Up Variation - 3 sets

Skull Crushers - 2x8

Looking forward to pulling & some heavy rows tomorrow!


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

*Shoulders & Back*

Good workout all round. Pretty happy with everything.

Seated DB -3x5 all with 35kg dbs

Seated side laterals - 3x8

Deadlift - 3x5 180kg

BB row - 3x6 110kg

Pulldown - 3x10,6,8

Rack chins - 3x8,8,12 with 25kg plate on chest


----------



## samwoodall (May 6, 2013)

really happy with our efforts in this workout ! loads of progression being made ! looking forward to lower tomorrow !


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

*Full body*

Didn't get to do lower so i did a full body today.

Weights ok not fantastic.

Squat - 3x5 160kg

Sldl - 3x8 100kg

Flat bb - 3x5 110kg

BB row - 3x6 110kg

military press - 3x5 60kg

Pulldown - 3x8


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

*Legs & Abs *

Decent workout. I front squatted for the first time in ages & loved them. I will include them more frequently moving forward.

Front Squat - 3x5,4,3 120kg last 2 sets

Leg extension - 3x10

Lying Hamstring curl - 4x12,8,8,10

Standing Hamstring curl - 3x8,8,10

Standing calf raise - 3x12

Weighted decline sit up - 3x15

Pull installed on exercise ball - 3x20


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

*/chest & Arms*

Ok workout again.

DB Press - 3x5,5,7

Incline BB - 3x6,6,8

Incline Flye - 3x8

BB Curl - 3x6

Hammer Curl - 3x8

Overhead EZ bar extension - 3x8

Tricep extension - 3x8


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

*Shoulders & Back*

Ok workout again, nothing special. That seems to sum up the past month or so for me.

Strength is a little down across the board but I'm not worried. It will come back. Soon enough I will be putting up PB's again.

I have been feeling a bit tired & beat up from my training so it's no surprise strength is down.

Military press was weird, I was supposed to be increasing the weight every set. I started on 60kg but it felt tough. Therefore I stayed at 60kg, the second set was very tough. Then the 3rd set was far too easy, must have got my act together!

Deadlifting was tough today. I was at a different gym & the bar was a lot thicker. This just took some getting used to, 160 felt like 180, 170 felt like 190! I'm not bothered, the important thing is I got it done & worked hard.

Military Press - 3x5

Deadlift - 3x5 160,170,170kg

BB Row - 3x5 110kg

Pulldown - 4x10,8,8,6

Seated Row - 3x10

Seated Side Laterals - 3x8


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

really good strength, excellent sessions


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

mark_star said:


> really good strength, excellent sessions


Thanks mate. I really appreciate that!


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

I thought I would update a CV session I did this morning.

It was pretty straight forward.

1 mile run (3/4 pace) x 2

6x40m Sprint

6x15m Sprint

100m burpees

Simple & Straigh forward. Not really tough but another one ticked off.


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

*Lower*

Solid workout. Trained in a different gym again.

Front Squat - 3x5

BB Lunges - 3x8

Hamstring Curl on exercise ball - 3x20

SLDL - 3x8

Standing BB calf raise - 3x12

Calories are down a bit at the moment. I have bulked succesfully but being 100% honest my abs are fading too much now. Therefor kcals have been lower for a week or so.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

fading abs is better than I have mate, don't knock it


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

*Upper*

My shoulder niggle finally seems to be on the mend. There isn't too much discomfort pulling down so hopefully I can bring back weighted pull ups.

Flat BB - 3x5 all sets with 110kg (comfy)

BB Row - 3x5 all sets with 110kg (comfy)

Seated DB - 3x5 all sets with 32.5kd dbs. Paused 3 seconds on my shoulders between each rep.

Pulldown - 3x8 don't knw the weight

BB Curl - 3x6 all sets with 45kg

Overhead EZ Bar extension - 3x8 all sets with 35kg



mark_star said:


> fading abs is better than I have mate, don't knock it


Yep I suppose, it's just easy to want the best of both worlds! I'm not unhappy at all I just think I've gained enough bodyfat thats all.


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

*Lower*

Good workout. Squats went well, Deadlifts not great. It seems to be one or the other at the moment.

Squats - 150kgx5, 160kgx5, 170kgx6

Leg Press - 3x8

Lying Hamstring Curl - 4x12,8,8,8

Single Leg Curl - 3x8

Standing Calf Raise - 3x12

Deadlift - 3x5 all with 170kg (felt heavier than normal)


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

squats and deads in one session, no wonder you felt it. I think one or the other would be a good approach


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

mark_star said:


> squats and deads in one session, no wonder you felt it. I think one or the other would be a good approach


Haha yeah that is always the toughest session.

Thanks for the suggestion, I agree that is a good approach & I do them seperately too. I just meant they were harder than they normally were even after squats.


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

Strong lifts there mate, good base as well, will follow this one.


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

*Upper*

Today's workout was a bit lighter & nowhere near as intense. To be honest I needed it.

On the plus side it was good to train with my training partner again!

Next week will be less intense & we will be ready to hit it hard the following week. I will probably only do 3 days.

Flat BB - 3x5 all with 110kg (comfy again)

BB Row - 3x8,8,6 all with 100kg (very comfy)

Seated DB - 3x5 32.5kg,35kg,35kg (all paused reps)

Lat Pulldown - 3x10,8,8 (don't know the weights)



Prodot said:


> Strong lifts there mate, good base as well, will follow this one.


Thanks mate, I genuinely appreciate it!


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Great lifts, mate. Are you natty?


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

come on Z whats with the comfy, very good weights you're moving


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Great lifts, mate. Are you natty?


Thanks mate.

Yes I am. I come from a Rugby & Cricket back ground so I have been brought up against it. Being 100% honest though I don't have anything against anyone using it. In fact one of my old training partners was on them. I don't really care about anyone using them (let me assure you there are plenty at my gym), my only opinion on the matter is I don't think it's fair for anyone using steroids/prohormones to compete against a natural athlete. Apart from that what others want to do is none of my business.



mark_star said:


> come on Z whats with the comfy, very good weights you're moving


Haha, sorry mate the 'comfy' is more a reference for me so I know looking back. I have been feeling a bit beat up & sore recently, strength has taken a hit so I am just easing off a little before hitting it hard again.


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

This week I will only be lifting 3 days. I am giving myself a little rest.

I've been feeling a bit beat up & sluggish in the gym & during my sessions (both CV & resistance).

This weekend has been great, I play cricket. Immediately after the match (saturday night) the wife & I went to Snowdon to climb/walk it, we stayed saturday & sunday night. It was a nice walk yesterday, lovely day, some sunburn oops. Great views from the top. Today I will be prepping some food & resting.


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

*Lower*

Good workout today. I didn't push too hard, did some speed work with my deadlifts which I enjoyed.

Front Squat - 3x5

Speed Deadlifts - 6x3

Leg Press - 3x12

Single Leg Curl - 3x8

Lying Leg Curl - 3x8

Calf Extension - 3x12,8,8


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

*Chest & Arms*

Solid workout. I am keeping too my 'not pushing myself' for the most part.

One thing I wanted to mention is my flat pressing strength is definately down. My 5 rep max is 125kg or 126kg (can't remember off the top of my head. Today I went up to 115kg for 5 reps but really struggled with my last rep.

I'm not worried too much as I know it will come back soon enough but it was something I wanted to mention.

Flat BB - 3x5 went to 115kg

Incline DB's - 3x8

Peck Dec - 3x10

DB Curl - 3x8

Incline DB curl - 2x8

Reverse curl - 2x8

Skull Crushers - 3x8

Tricep pressdown - 2x10

Dips - 2xloads (I was being lazy & didn't load up a belt, I must stop this as I am doing it more & more often)


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

well that flat bench is still well up on mine mate and i'm sure it will be going up again soon. So, press on, as they say


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

*Back & Shoulders*

Another lighter workout. Ready to hit it hard next week.

I felt sluggish deadlifting for some reason. My very first rep of my first working set felt like it was 30kg heavier! After that though I settled in & by the 3rd set it was nice & light.

BB Rows felt good today, I was probably as comfortable as I have been with 110kg over 3 sets.

Seated DB - 3x8

Seated Side Laterals - 3x12

Deadlift - 3x5 160kg

Lat Pulldown - 3x8

BB Row - 3x5 110kg

BB Shrugs - 3x12,12,6 went to 150kg



mark_star said:


> well that flat bench is still well up on mine mate and i'm sure it will be going up again soon. So, press on, as they say


Cheers mate, I appreciate the support & I will press on!


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

*Lower*

Solid workout. Kcals have been lowered now. Hopefully stength can improve a little, I am under no illusions though I know this will be tough.

Intensity back nice & high.

Squat - 3x5 all sets with 160kg

Leg Press - 3x12

Lying Hamstring Curl - 4x12,8,8,8

Single Leg Curl - 3x8

Standing Calf Raise - 3x10,8,8

Speed Deadlifts - 8x3 (120kg)


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Big_Z said:


> *Lower*
> 
> Solid workout. Kcals have been lowered now. Hopefully stength can improve a little, I am under no illusions though I know this will be tough.
> 
> ...


nice mate, really like the look of that, speed deads at the end are a bit scary tho


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

*Upper*

Another solid workout. Solid, not outstanding but solid.

I was training at a different gym again today. This might sounds pathetic but the bars are noticably thicker, this doesn't make the weights heavier it just takes some getting used to sometimes. As silly as it sounds some sets just feel awkward.

Flat BB - 3x5 all sets with 110kg

BB Row - 3x6 all sets with 100kg

Military Press - 3x5 all sets with 60kg

Pulldown - 3x6

BB Curl - 2x8

Skull Crushers - 2x8


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

mark_star said:


> nice mate, really like the look of that, speed deads at the end are a bit scary tho


Thanks bud. Trust me they're better than heavy sets at the end of a session.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Big_Z said:


> Thanks bud. Trust me they're better than heavy sets at the end of a session.


haha I bet they are


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

*Legs*

Solid workout again.

Front Squat - 3x5

Leg Extension - 3x12

Lying Hamstring Curl - 4x12,8,8,8

Single Leg Curl - 3x8

Standing Calf Raise - 3x8

Weighted Jack Knifes - 3x15


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

*Chest & Arms*

Good workout, felt stronger than monday pressing wise.

I have been playing around with 110kg now for weeks, I have no idea why I haven't made myself move up in weight. Therefore next chest & arms day I will go heavier.

Flat BB - 3x5 all with 110kg

Incline DB - 3x8,8,6

Pec Dec - 3x12,8,8

DB Curl - 3x8

Incline DB - 2x8

Skull Crushers - 3x8

Weighted Dips - 2x8 (25kg)


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

*Shoulders & Back*

Good workout concludes a pretty good week.

My back was in peices after my deadlifts, traps had nothing left by the end of the workout. BB rowing was hard after the deads.

Seated DB - 3x5,5,4 all with 35kg. Paused reps on the first 2 sets.

Seated Side Laterals - 3x8

Deadlift - 2x5 went to 190kg

BB Row - 3x6,8,8 all sets with 100kg

Pull down - 3x12

Hammer strength seated row - 3x8


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

*Full Body*

I did this workout testerday but I didn't have time to update it.

I had to miss a day this weekend so instead of doing my usual lower/upper I did a full body.

It was ok, strength seems to be staying even though food is low. It's only been a couple of weeks but it was just something I wanted to note.

Squat - 3x5

Deadlift - 3x5

Military Press - 3x5

Hamstring Curl - 3x20


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

Well I have 3 workouts to update, I've been a bit busy & logging has taken a back seat.

Here's the highlights;

162.5kg squat 3 sets of 5,5,7

115kg Bench x 5 reps (pressing strength is starting to come back!

But the big news............ *200kgx3 deadlift!*

*Legs & Abs*

Squat 3x5,5,7 all sets with 162.5kg

Leg Extension - 3x10,10,12

Lying Hamstring Curl - 4x12,8,8,8

Single Leg Curl - 3x8

Standing Calf extension - 3x12

Weighted Jack knifes

Plank

Solid workout pretty happy all round.

*Chest & Arms*

Flat BB - 3x5 first 2 sets with 110kg, last set with 115kg

Incline DB - 3x8 all with 40kg dbs

Incline Flye - 3x10 first 2 sets with 20kg dbs, last set with 25kg dbs

BB Curl - 3x10 40kg

Hammer Curls - 3x8 20kg dbs

Tricep extension (cable) - 3x8

Decline Skull Crushers - 3x8,8,12

Solid again, happy that my pressing strength seems to be coming back. Not where it was but it's on the up at least.

*Shoulders & Back*

Seated DB - 3x5,5,6 first set with 32.5kg dbs, last 2 sets with 35kg dbs

Deadlift - 3x5,5,3 first set 170kg (comfy), second set 180kg (worked quite hard), third set* 200kg* (felt suprisingly good but form suffered on the last 2 reps so I stopped)

BB Row - 3x8 all with 100kg

BB Shrugs - 3x16 all with 100kg (was too lazy after the deads to load some proper weight)

Lat Pulldown - 3x10,8,8

Side Laterals - 3x10

Good week, happy that strength is staying with reduced kcals.

On the cutting front I am getting leaner, I'll upload a pic if I can at some point. I'm about 12st 4/5lb at the moment.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

excellent news on the deadlift mate, the big 200, all power to your elbow


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

Thanks mate. I have pulled 200 before but only for a single just because i wanted to said that I had pulled 200. Sine then i haven't gone up there because there's no point, today though i wanted 5 but my form started to fall apart.


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

*Lower*

OK workout, wasn't too heavy or intense. Sometimes I need that type of workout.

Front Squat - 3x5,5,3

Leg Press - 3x15

Lying Leg Curl - 4x12,8,8,8

Single Leg Curl - 3x8

Standing Calf Raise - 4x10

Speed Deadlifts - 6x3


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

*Upper*

Todays workout was rushed so weights were lower but rest time was short. I fatigued pretty quickly today, maybe a kcal deficit over the past few weeks caught up with me a bit.

Flat BB - 3x8,8,7 all with 100kg

BB Row - 3x8 all with 100kg

Lat Pulldown - 3x12

Side laterals - 3x15

CGBP - 3x6,6,7

BB Curl - 3x8


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

*Lower*

Solid workout. I wanted to do deficit deadlifts at the end of the session but someone else seemed to be taking forever with their deadlifts. I'm sure I could've worked in but being honest I was tired & wasn't to keen to do them.

I will do them on friday though.

Squats - 3x5 162.5kg all sets

Leg Extension - 3x10,10,8

Lying Hamstring Curl - 4x12,8,8,8

Single Leg Curl - 3x10

Standing Calve Raise - 3x12,10,10

Weighted Jack kinfes - 5x12 (30 secs rest)

Decline Sit Ups - 3x10,10,12


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

sometimes they do you a favour without even realising it, save the deficits for another day


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

mark_star said:


> sometimes they do you a favour without even realising it, save the deficits for another day


I don't think you could be any more right mate!


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

*Progress pic*

Here are a couple of quick snaps.


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

Big_Z said:


> *Progress pic*
> 
> Here are a couple of quick snaps.


Looking good, whats your daily diet looking like?


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

goldenballs23 said:


> Looking good, whats your daily diet looking like?


Todays Nutrition

*Meal 1*

2 scoops of whey

50g oats

150g Pineapple

1 apple

*Meal 2 *

130g Turkey Breast

100g iceberg lettuce

100g curly leaf lettuce

100g carrots

1 orange pepper

6 cherry tomatos

*Meal 3*

275g Sweet Potato

150g Tuna

1/2 onion

small salad

*Meal 4*

1 large wholemeal bap (morrisons)

130g Turkey Breast

100g iceberg lettuce

100g curly leaf lettuce

100g carrots

1 red pepper

6 cherry tomatos

*Meal 5* (homemade chilli)

200g Aldi Turkey mince

100g Carrots

160g Pasata

1/2 onion

1/3 tin of kidney beans

chilli power

*
Meal 6*

150g Rump Steak

1 tomato

2 mushrooms

25g almonds

Water around the 6l mark.


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

*Upper*

Very pleasing workout on the whole. Felt good today, despite whining about the amount of food going in over the past few days.

Flat DB - 3x6,6,7 all with 50kg dbs

DB Row - 3x5 all with 60kg dbs

Military press - 3x5 all with 60kg (comfy)

Lat Pulldown - 2x8

Deficit deadlifts (3-4inch) - 3x5 all with 150kg (comfy)

Box jumps (waist height) - 3x20

*Nutrition*

*Meal 1*

2 scoops of whey

50g Oats

150g Pineapple

1 apple

*Meal 2*

130g Turkey Breast

150g Chinese leaf lettuce

100g Carrots

1 red Pepper

6 Cherry tomatos

50g Gherkin

*Meal 3*

130g Turkey Breast

150g Chinese leaf lettuce

100g Carrots

1 red Pepper

6 Cherry tomatos

50g Gherkin

*Meal 4*

10 egg whites

Brown Sauce

50g Oats

*Meal 5*

130g Chicken breast

100g Broccoli

100g Green Beans

*Meal 6*

30g Almonds

160g Extra lean steak mince

1/2 onion

100g Green Beans


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

*Lower*

Very good workout, pleased with everything.

I am trying to keep my elbows up coming out of the hole with my front squatting so the weight is moderate.

Front Squat - 3x6x6,8 all with 100kg.

Leg Press - 3x12,10,20

Lying Hamstring Curl - 3x10,8,8

Single Leg Curl - 3x8,8,10

Deficit Deadlifts (3-4") - 3x5 all with 150kg again. First set was tough but the last set was a breeze.

Box jumps - 3x15-20

Weighted Jack knifes - 4x16,16,16,20


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

*Upper*

Good workout. Happy again.

Have some of my mum's homemade cookies on Saturday but wasn't fussed as I had a cricket match. Now cricket isn't strenuous but the sheer length of a match means you get through some kcals.

Flat BB - 3x5 all with 110kg

BB Row - 3x6,6,10 all with 100kg

Military Press - 3x5,6,6 all with 60kg

Lat Pull down - 3x12,8,8

Skull Crushers - 3x8

BB Curl - 3x8


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

excellent stuff all round mate


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

*Legs & Abs*

Worked very fast today so weights aren't ground braking but it was a good session.

Could've pushed harder if I had to, there was more in the tank squatting but with shorter rest peroids I'm happy.

Squat 3x5, 162.5kg, 162.5kg, 165kg

Leg Extension - 3x10

Lying Leg Curl - 4x12,8,8,8

DB SLDL - 3x10

Dragonflyes - 25 reps over a few sets.



mark_star said:


> excellent stuff all round mate


Thank you mate.


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

*Chest & Arms*

This is yesterdays workout. It was ok, just ok.

Flat BB - 3x5,5,4 went to 117.5kg

Incline DB - 3x8 40kg dbs (comfy)

Incline Flye - 3x8 25kg DBs

Incline DB Curl - 3x8,6,6 17.5kg DBs

Hammer Curls - 3x8,8,10 20kg DBs

Tricep Pressdown - 3x10,8,8 (don't know the weight but the last 2 sets felt heavy)

Skull Crushers - 3x8,8,10 30kg (tri's were suffering at this point so I struggled with these)

*Nutrition*

*Meal 1*

200g Strawberry

150g Grapes

1 Nectarine

400ml Egg Whites

*Meal 2*

200g Turkey Mince

1/2 Onion

160g Pasata

100g Carrots

1/3 tin of Kidney Beans

40g Mushroom

Chilli Powder

*Meal 3*

170g Aldi Frying Steak

6 Asparagus spears

50g Cauliflower

50g Broccoli

50g Carrot

*Meal 4*

200g Turkey Mince

1/2 Onion

160g Pasata

100g Carrots

1/3 tin of Kidney Beans

40g Mushroom

Chilli Powder

*Meal 5*

Oat so simple Chocolate Brownie Indulgence Range

200ml Egg Whites

30g Cathedral City Light

80g Turkey Breast

*Meal 6*

150g Rump Steak

40g Mushrooms

200g Green Beans


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

you're right that's an ok workout, I would certainly be ok with that


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

mark_star said:


> you're right that's an ok workout, I would certainly be ok with that


Cheers mate. Maybe a little light on volume for you?

In other news I stumbled accross the 'like' option. So I will be returning the favour moving forward.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

i probably would do a bit more, but that's just me, doesn't make my way better


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

mark_star said:


> i probably would do a bit more, but that's just me, doesn't make my way better


Oh I agree mate & didn't mean it that way.

I'm under no illusions, I don't pretend that what I'm doing is any better or any worse.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

you're a top man


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

I have 2 workouts to update.

*Lower*

Front squatting was ok, the weight is very comfortable in temrs of completing the sets & reps but I am working on keeping my elbows up as I power out of the hole. This is about the weight when my elbows start to drop a little.

Front Squat - 3x5 all with 100kg.

Leg Press - 3x10,10,15

Lying Hamstring Curl - 4x12,8,8,8

Single Leg Curl - 3x8

Standing Calve Raise - 3x10

Deficit Deadlifts (3-4") - 3x5 all with 155kg (I'm using linear progression with these)

Box Jumps - 3x20

*Upper*

Nothing special just a lot of boring hard work.

Flat BB - 3x5 paused reps (3 seconds) all with 100kg

BB Row - 3x8,8,10 all with 100kg

Seated DB Press - 3x5 paused reps all with 35.5kg DBs

Lat Pull Down - 3x10

BB Curl - 3x8 all with 40kg

Tricep Pressdown - 3x10

Box Jumps - 5x20


----------



## BigFelch (Jul 12, 2012)

Nice lifts, really impressive!

Just out of interest what type of squat are you doing, power or oly? (excluding front squats)


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

*Lower*

Good workout, squats were good.

I was rushed all round today so I did my 3x5 deadlifts in one set. From 10 onwards there was some rest pause going on.

Squat - 3x5 all with 165kg

Leg Extension - 3x8,8,12

Lying Leg Curl - 4x12,8,8,6

Single Leg Curl - 3x8

Standing Calve Raise - 3x10

Deficit Deadlifts (3-4") - 1x15 with 155kg



BigFelch said:


> Nice lifts, really impressive!
> 
> Just out of interest what type of squat are you doing, power or oly? (excluding front squats)


Oly mate but I try not to get a bounce out of the hole, so my negative is a bit more controlled compared to a true olympic squat.


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

*Upper*

Good workout, I think all weights or reps were increased over last time (apart from arm work).

Flat BB - 3x5,5,6 all with 112.5kg

BB Row - 3x5 all with 110kg

Seated DB Press - 3x6 all paused on my shoulders for a count of 3. Pretty comfy being honest.

Close Grip Pulldown - 4x12,8,8,8 (don't know the weight)

BB Curl - 3x8

Overhead EZ bar extension - 3x8

Box Jumps - 5x20

*Nutrition*

*Meal 1*

85g Quick frying Steak

1/2 onion

5 egg whites

1 Banana

1 Oat so simple packett (honey)

30g Raisins

*Meal 2*

130g Chicken Breast

100g Iceberg lettuce

1 Pepper

6 Cherry Tomatoes

100g Carrots

150g Pineapple

*Meal 3*

200g Turkey mince

160g Pasata

1/2 onion

40g mushrooms

100g frozen baby carrots

1 stick of celery

1/3 tin of kidney beans

Chilli powder

*Meal 4*

130g Chicken Breast

100g Iceberg lettuce

1 Pepper

6 Cherry Tomatoes

100g Carrots

150g Grapes

*Meal 5*

200g Turkey mince

160g Pasata

1/2 onion

40g mushrooms

100g frozen baby carrots

1 stick of celery

1/3 tin of kidney beans

Chilli powder

*Meal 6*

85g Quick frying Steak

1/2 onion

5 egg whites

150g Pineapple


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

good looking sessions Z and i think i want your food


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

*Lower*

Ok workout, very hot today. The gym does not have any air con, fans or anything, so warm & stuffy would be a fair description.

Front Squat - 3x5

Leg Press - 3x15

Lying Leg Curl - 4x12,8,8,8

Single leg Curl - 3x8

Standing Calve raise - 3x15

Deficit Deadlifts - 2x5 forgot my chalk & really struggled to hold onto the bar just due to sweat.

Box Jumps - 6x20



mark_star said:


> good looking sessions Z and i think i want your food


Haha thanks mate, they may only sound good though mate.

Here's today breakfast.

85g Quick Fry Steak

5 Egg Whites

1/2 Onion

300g Pineapple



Also here's another photo, so you guy can see how I'm going. Feedback whether it be positive or negative is appreciated.


----------



## bailey-bose (Dec 30, 2011)

If yo want to add a few pounds of muscle and lose some fat with this basic tip then its.... get a tan


----------



## bobbydrake (Nov 19, 2012)

Good going with the abs!

Out of interest any reason you are not eating the egg yolks? Its full of healthy fats (which you won't store as fat)...


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

bailey-bose said:


> If yo want to add a few pounds of muscle and lose some fat with this basic tip then its.... get a tan


Haha yep thanks man, I am trying. Hope the weather holds up for it!



bobbydrake said:


> Good going with the abs!
> 
> Out of interest any reason you are not eating the egg yolks? Its full of healthy fats (which you won't store as fat)...


The only reason is because I have some liquid egg whites & no eggs in the house. Don't worry mate I'm not afraid of the yolks.


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

*Upper*

Ok workout, just ok. I was rushing so rest time was limited & poundages weren't ground braking.

Flat BB - 3x5

BB Row - 3x6,6,8

Military Press - 3x5

Lat Pulldown - 3x6

BB Curl - 3x8

CGBP - 3x8,7,7


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

*Lower*

Good workout. Went a bit lighter squatting wise as my knees have been playing up a bit, they just feel a little stiff at the moment.

One other thing I wanted to add is that the body has been feeling a little beat up recently. Might be time to give myself a rest, we'll see.

Squat - 3x8 all sets with 160kg

Leg Extension - 3x8,10,10

Lying Leg Curl - 4x12,8,8,8

Single Leg Curl - 3x8,8,10

Standing calve raise - 3x15


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

*Chest & Arms*

Good workout. More volume than I've done in a few weeks, enjoyed the session. Then onto cricket trainind & conditioning drills.

After the flat BB I decided not to just chase numbers & just did 3 sets with the 40's. I wouldn't say they were heavy but they weren't easy either.

Flat BB - 3x5,5,6 all with 112.5kg

Incline DB - 3x8,8,9 all with 40kg DBs

Incline Flye - 3x8,8,6

Tricep pressdown - 3x12,10,6

Skull Crushers - 2x8,6

Weighted Dips - 2x5,8 first set with 50kg but it was a bit too heavy at the end

DB Curl - 3x8

Incline DB curl - 2x7,6

Reverse Curl - 2x10


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

that's a nice job mate, you may not have been chasing numbers but they are still extremely good weights


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

Thanks bud. Appreciate it.

I thought back to yesterdays comments about not feeling 100% and thought I should use the common sense. Pushed hard on my first exercise but tried to back off after.


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

*Shoulders & Back*

Good workout.

Pleased with my seated DB. Deadlifts were ok, everything else was ok.

Seated DB - 3x5 paused reps (rest on my shoulders for a count of 3) all sets with 35kg DBs

Side Laterals - 3x12,8,8

Deficit Deadlifts - 3x5 all sets with 160kg

BB Row - 3x6 all sets with 100kg

Close Grip Pulldown - 3x8,8,6

Seated Row - 2x8,7


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

*Lower*

Ok workout, very hot in there but most of us are probably in the same boat!

Couple of things I'd like to mention;

Deficit Deadlifts were hard today, hence the 1x5. On friday they were comfy. I was thinking maybe I had reached the point where I can no longer keep up with linear progression after a leg workout, when I do them first it's no problem at all.

Now I'm thinking just chalk it off as a bad day cause they were easy on friday, either way it's something I wanted to mention. I won't increase the weight this week due to this.

Front Squat - 3x5

Leg Press - 3x15

Lying Leg Curl - 3x8

Single leg curl - 3x8

Standing Calve Raise - 3x15

Deficit Deadlifts - 1x5

Weighted Jack Knifes - 3x15

Pull ins on exercise ball - 3x12


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Jun 25, 2013)

keep up the good work.

although I daresay 1 pic per month is adequate, if you are really uncomfortable load one/3-4 months, if you want.


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

Dark_Ansem said:


> keep up the good work.
> 
> although I daresay 1 pic per month is adequate, if you are really uncomfortable load one/3-4 months, if you want.


Thanks bud, I will try to keep it up.

I'm not too uncomfortable with it but I'm not keen on it. Either way I have loaded a couple.


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

*Upper*

Good workout. I did weighted pull ups for the first time in ages & I am glad to report there was no pain, I was very very pleased!

Flat BB - 3x5,5,6 all with 110kg

BB Row - 3x5,5,6 all with 110kg

Seated DB - 3x6,6,6 First 2 sets with 32.5kg DBs, last set with 35kg DBs

Weighted Pull Ups - 3x5 all sets with 20kg

BB Curl - 2x8

Overhead EZ bar extension - 2x8

I know my weights are not really increasing at the moment. I am struggling to get stronger while my kcals are lower, some days I think I should've increased the weight some days I think I'm working damn hard to keep strength.

One thing I am pretty set on is after the cricket season I want to run Smolov. Can't wait to do it!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

doing a grand job, really hard work when cals are low so just look forward to when you up them again


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

*Legs & Abs*

New 3x5 squat PB! It did stand at 166kg now it's 167.5kg. Small but it's an increase.

My 5 rep max squat is 172.5kg, so hopefully I can up this soon! If I can squat 167.5kg for 3 sets of 5, surely my 5 rep max should be higher!

Squat - 3x5 all sets with 167.5kg

Leg Extension - 3x8,10,10

Lying Leg Curl - 3x8

Single Leg Curl - 3x8

Standing Calve Raise - 3x15

Weighted Jack Knifes - 5x10



mark_star said:


> doing a grand job, really hard work when cals are low so just look forward to when you up them again


Cheers bud, really am trying.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

look at that PB on squat when cals are down, what a star


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

mark_star said:


> look at that PB on squat when cals are down, what a star


Haha I was whining for nothing! It was very pleasing mentally too.

Thanks for the support, I do appreciate it.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

my pleasure, well done you


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

*Chest & Arms*

Rushed workout but it least it's done.

Flat BB - 3x5

Incline BB - 3x6

Jumping Press ups - 2x16

BB Curl - 5x8

Skull Crushers - 3x8

Tricep Pressdown - 2x8


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

*Shoulders & Back*

Another ok workout. I was rushing again. It was tough today, training in a different gym where the **** bars roll in your hands. It made deadlifting a pain hence the 2x5.

Military press - 3x5

Seated side laterals - 3x5

Deficit deadlifts - 2x5

BB row - 3x5

Lat Pulldown - 4x8,10,10,10


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

*Lower*

Decent workout. Another ticked off.

Front Squat - 3x5

Leg press - 3x15

Lying leg curl - 4x12,8,8,8

Single leg curl - 3x8

Standing calves raise - 3x15

Deficit deadlifts - 1x5


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

*Upper*

Did this yesterday. Ok workout, rowing felt very good. Pressing not so much.

Flat DB - 3x6 all sets with 50kg DBs

BB Row - 3x7 all sets with 100kg

Seated DB - 3x6 all sets with 32.5kg

Pull Ups - 4x10

Hammer Curl - 2x10

Tricep pressdown - 2x8

Box Jumps - 3x20

Both yesterday & today I have done 200 burpees first thing in the morning. There's no reason for this other than I fancied it & it won't hurt.


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

2 workouts to update.

Yesterday was Legs but it was preceeded by a 2hr CV session during a charity 'fitness frenzy' at work.

Therefore my leg workout was breif.

Squat - 5x5

Leg Curl on exercise ball - 5x10

*Chest & Arms*

Flat DB - 3x6,6,7 all with 50kg DBs

Incline DB - 3x7 all with 40kg DBs

Pec Deck - 3x10

BB Curl - 3x8

Incline DB - 2x10,6

Tricep Pressdown - 3x10

Skull Crushers - 2x8

Weight is steady at 12st 4lb at the moment.

Here is my Post workout meal.

300ml Natural Yogurt

1 scoop of banana whey

1 banana

200g Strawberries

10g (dry weight) reduced sugar jelly


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

2 hours CV - yuk

arms and chest - nice job

post workout meal - yes please

good job mate, keep it going


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

mark_star said:


> 2 hours CV - yuk
> 
> arms and chest - nice job
> 
> ...


Couldn't agree more.

Although I am a big CV guy, it may be completely against most peoples opinions on here but that one was not fun.


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

I have been a bit lazy in terms of updating this log recently. Rest assured my training has been going well.

Instead of listing them all I will just note some highlights.

Deficit Deadlifts - 3x5 with 160kg. The reps were really fast too which was pleasing.

Flat BB - 3x5,5,7 with 110kg. The last set highlights I haven't been working hard enough.

BB Row -3x6 with 110kg.

Military Press - 1x5 with 70kg (this think was a PB). I was pleased with this as I am weak overhead.


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

*Legs*

Turned out to be a great workout. Decided to do something different for legs today & due to lack of equipment.

Front Squat - 3x5

DB Lunge - 4x10

DB Step Ups - 3x10

Hamstring Curl on exercise ball - 10x10 with 30 secs rest

SLDL - 4x10

Sit Ups with 5kg medicine ball over head - 6x12

Although it was thrown together at the last minute I actually enjoyed it.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

well done Z, great when it happens like that, throw it together and enjoy. Those sessions look pretty damned good


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

mark_star said:


> well done Z, great when it happens like that, throw it together and enjoy. Those sessions look pretty damned good


Cheers bud, appreciate it. It is nice when it just comes together.



RS4 said:


> Good progress!
> 
> Diet looks good, what does it work out at kcals wise and breakdown?
> 
> Which training style do you enjoy the most and find gives best results? Good lifts!


At the moment I am cutting so they breakdown like;

2300kcal

173g Carbohydrate

230g Protein

77g Fat

Or 30/40/30, C/P/F.

Personally I like heavier training in the 5 rep range or so. 3x5's are my bread & butter really & just focus on increasing weight. I will venture a little higher rep wise after my primary movement(s) but not much generally. Although my training partner does like to so you may see it creeping in every now & again.

Cutting my training doesn't change at all. My nutrition is the only thing that changes when bulking or cutting.


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

*Chest & Arms*

Good workout, shoulder started playing up towards the end of the workout. Didn't interfere it was just annoying.

One thing I wanted to mention is at the moment I don't seem to have the strength endurance I did when kcals were higher. My primary movements are fine, but my secondary movements incline DB press for example seem to be down. Previously I would use the 45kg or 50kg DBs, admittedly for less reps & sets but at the moment I feel it might be a bit too much. Maybe I will see next time I do Chest & Arms.

Flat BB - 3x5,5,6 all sets with 112.5kg

Incline DB - 3x7,7,8 all sets with 40kg DBs

Pec Deck - 3x8,8,7

BB Curl - 2x8

Hammer Curl - 2x9

Tricep Pressdown - 3x10

Skull Crushers - 2x6


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

well you're still pushing some very good weights, I suppose it's inevitable that something will suffer. No Doubt when you bring cals back up again, you'll be flying


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

*Shoulder & Back*

Another good workout ticked off. Shoulder pressed the 40kg DBs for 5 today which I think equals my PB, I certainly have not done more than that.

Deficit Deadlifts were good.

Still got some nagging shoulder pain which is annoying.

Seated DB - 3x6,6,5 first 2 sets with the 35kg DBs, last set with the 40kg DBs

Seated Side Laterals - 3x10 15kg DBs

Deficit Deadlifts - 3x5 160kg (comfy)

DB Row - 3x10 50kg DBs (comfy but stayed lighter due to nagging shoulder pain)

Pull Ups - 3x10 no added weight due to shoulders

BB Shrugs - 3x20 all with 100kg

Weighted Jack knifes - 4x15 with 25kg DB

Hanging Leg Raises - 3x10


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

excellent stuff there mate, just watch that shoulder. I'd love to be able to push those 40's


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

mark_star said:


> excellent stuff there mate, just watch that shoulder. I'd love to be able to push those 40's


Thanks mate. I will keep an eye on it, in fact I am very seriously considering a week off.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Big_Z said:


> Thanks mate. I will keep an eye on it, in fact I am very seriously considering a week off.


must be serious haha


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

Haha it's not bad. Just the way the body is feeling a little beat up.

I mentioned something similar a few weeks ago & since then I just pushed on & have treated myself nutrition wise a few times.

I'm only metioning it so I can look back & see how I was feeling & what I did h=about it (if anything).


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

*Legs & Abs*

Very good workout. New 5 rep max squat 175x5, I am happy with that. I also have it on video but my phone won't connect with the laptop at the moment so I cannot upload it. I do like my squats & I think 175kgx5 at 78kg isn't too shabby.

That set the tone so everything went great from there.

I really really enjoyed the workout.

Squat - 160x5, 160x5, 175x5 PB!

Leg Press - 3x8

Lying Leg Curl - 4x,12,8,8,8

Single Leg Curl - 3x12,8,8

Standing calve raise - 3x15

Power Cleans - 3 on the minute, every minute for 10 minutes (continuous clock)

Hanging Leg Raises - 5x8

Decline Sit Ups - 2x8 with 30kg DB, 1x20 body weight.


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

This week I will only be doing CV work. No heavy resistance stuff.

I will log my CV work rather than my resistance work. Usually I don't bother logging this stuff cause I think most are not interested on this type of forum but it will be good to write it down this week.

*Yesterday*

5 Burpees, 5 Pull ups on the minute for 20 minutes.

Mini Circuit, 3 laps. Resting about 2 minutes between laps.

21 Box jumps

21 medicine ball slams

21 press ups

Sprinting on crash Matts - 10 seconds on 30 seconds off. Continous clock for 6 rounds,

Good workout, very stuffy yesterday in the gym so got a good sweat on.

I also did 200 burpees late on, Sunday night.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

loving the squats mate, excellent job, proper strong


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

*Tuesday*

Just had cricket training, nothing too intense.

*Wednesday's CV*

5 Burpees + 5 Pull ups on the minute for 15 minutes.

30 box jumps (probabaly belly button height)

30 Squat thrusts

30 medicine ball sit ups

20 box jumps (probabaly belly button height)

20 Squat thrusts

20 medicine ball sit ups

10 box jumps (probabaly belly button height)

10 Squat thrusts

10 medicine ball sit ups

Wednesday night

8 Burpees on the minute for 20 minutes.

I messed up at initially, I dowloaded a boxing round timer. Set it for 10 rounds of 60 seconds with 60 seconds rest. I didn't realize it gave me a 30 second warning so initially I was doing 8 every 30 seconds. It didn't feel like a lot of rest.


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

*Thursdays CV*

First thing in the morning I did;

5,5,10 metre sprint x12 (walking back to the start is my rest)

2x20 jumps over park bench

Loads of Pull ups on the monkey bars

5x100m sprint

Evening was cricket training with fielding & fitness. Not going to list the drills but I enjoyed it.

Got another good session planned in an hour or so.


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

*Friday CV/Conditioning*

Great session. Really really enjoyed it.

5x500m Row. 1minute rest between.

30 seconds on the heavy bag, burpee up & down the room x5.

3 full cleans with 60kg on the minute for 11 minutes.

27x100kg deadlift

27xpress ups (lie on the floor between reps)

18x100kg deadlift

18xpress ups (same as above)

9x100kg deadlift

9xpress ups (same as above)

10x10 hanging leg raise.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

my god that's hideous, think i'd need a puke bucket for that


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

*Sunday - Legs*

I went in with the goal of setting a new 3x5 PB with 170kg, I failed miserably. First set was tough but ok, failed on rep number 5 on my second set so I wasn't even close.

Squat - 170kgx5, 170kgx4

Leg Press - 3x10

Leg Extension - 3x8

Lying Hamstring Curl - 4x12,8,8,8

Single Leg Curl - 3x8

Standing Calve Raise - 4x15

*Monday - Upper & some conditioning work*

Flat BB - 3x5,5,9 all with 110kg

DB Row - 3x10 all with 50kg DBs

Seated DB - 3x6,6,8 all with 32.5kg DBs

Close Grip Pulldown - 3x8,8,12

Hammer Curl - 2x10

decline Skull Crushers - 2x8

Medicine Ball slams - 10 on the minute for 5 minutes

Ab Complex x5

Front Squat with 60kg. 5 on the minute for the first 10 minutes, 6 on on the minute for the next 6 minutes, then worked up & failed at 11 on the minute.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

well still a very good effort with the squats, you'll soon have it nailed


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

*Tuesday*

Yesterday did a 6 mile run. I do not enjoy running, I just find it boring but had to get it done.

On the plus side it's something else ticked off & another CV workout done.


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

*Lower*

This was a quick workout, really rushed so there's not a lot.

One thing I should mention is that my training partner wants to try wendlers 5/3/1. Therefore I am trying it as well, sacrafices have to be made. Personally I like my current lifting. I really like keeping it as simple as possible.

I lunged with the bar in the front squat position. I think the more time the bar stays there the better, my elbows dropping are getting really really annoying. My answer is to keep doing it. So that's 3 exercises in 3 days in that position.

Front Squat - 75kgx5, 86kgx5, 98kgx9 (bar was rolling back rather than legs failing)

Weighted lunges - 5x6

Hamstring curl on exercise ball - 5x20


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Only just seen this but very impressed with your training! Lots of variety and mixing it up! I like the crossfit style element! I'm subbed. I've done wendlers and think ill run it again over winter once I get back from hol next month.


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

mikemull said:


> Only just seen this but very impressed with your training! Lots of variety and mixing it up! I like the crossfit style element! I'm subbed. I've done wendlers and think ill run it again over winter once I get back from hol next month.


Thank you mate.

Yep I do throw the odd crossfit stuff in there but I try to convince myself that it's conditioning work rather than crossfit. I do like a lot of crossfit stuff but there are some elements that make me cringe. Kipping pull ups for example & poorly done Oly lifts.

I like lifting heavy or heavy for me so that will probably always be the base of my training, however I really enjoy CV work too. Not conventional gym based CV work.

I think that line at the bottom of your posts is great! Abs on a skinny dude!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Big_Z said:


> Thank you mate.
> 
> Yep I do throw the odd crossfit stuff in there but I try to convince myself that it's conditioning work rather than crossfit. I do like a lot of crossfit stuff but there are some elements that make me cringe. Kipping pull ups for example & poorly done Oly lifts.
> 
> ...


I'm the same mate I like some of the crossfit stuff but when I see some of it it makes me cringe and also some of the quotes and videos, its good conditioning but not a sport! It used to just be called circuit training!

Like I say I've got a hol in about a month and have been trying to drop a few pounds but after that I fancy wendlers again when I get back, I did the bodybuilding assistance programme as I didn't just wanna do dips and chins every session only. My idea is to bilk a bit over winter but now I'm getting my stomach flatter I don't wanna get fat again so ill try and incorporate some conditioning work in it as well.

Ill be copying some of your stuff like I say I'm impressed!


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

mikemull said:


> I'm the same mate I like some of the crossfit stuff but when I see some of it it makes me cringe and also some of the quotes and videos, its good conditioning but not a sport! It used to just be called circuit training!
> 
> Like I say I've got a hol in about a month and have been trying to drop a few pounds but after that I fancy wendlers again when I get back, I did the bodybuilding assistance programme as I didn't just wanna do dips and chins every session only. My idea is to bilk a bit over winter but now I'm getting my stomach flatter I don't wanna get fat again so ill try and incorporate some conditioning work in it as well.
> 
> Ill be copying some of your stuff like I say I'm impressed!


It seems like you and I have the same or similar opinions on it.

Sounds good to me. Will you be logging your progress?


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Big_Z said:


> It seems like you and I have the same or similar opinions on it.
> 
> Sounds good to me. Will you be logging your progress?


Yeah I've got a journal already mate. I did a similar conditioning workout to you this morning in the garage actually enjoyed it and was dripping in sweat!


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

*Chest & Arms*

Very pleasing workout.

I know this is not a wendler workout but I don't know whats going on there at the moment.

Flat BB - 3x5,5,6 all with 112.5kg

Incline DB - 3x7,7,5 first 2 sets with 40kg DBs, last set with 45kg DBs

Incline Flye - 3x8

Hammer Curl - 3x12,7,6

Incline DB curl - 2x7

Skull crushers - 3x12

Weighted dips - 2x8



mikemull said:


> Yeah I've got a journal already mate. I did a similar conditioning workout to you this morning in the garage actually enjoyed it and was dripping in sweat!


Ah I will hunt it down & read about this session!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

very nice benching Z, no wonder you're pleased


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

Thank you Mark. I am following your lead!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Big_Z said:


> Thank you Mark. I am following your lead!


i wish, you're in front of me mate


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

*Shoulders & Back*

Good session. Pleased with everything.

Military press - 3x5,5,8

Side Laterals - 3x12

Deficit deadlifts - 3x5

Pendlay Rows - 3x6

BB Shrugs - 3x20

Pull Down -3x8



mark_star said:


> i wish, you're in front of me mate


I didn't mean like that mate, it's not a competition. I meant in terms of progression, the frequency of your progression is great!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Big_Z said:


> *Shoulders & Back*
> 
> Good session. Pleased with everything.
> 
> ...


thanks Z, I do appreciate you looking and commenting


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

*Sunday - Lower & A Run*

Lower went well.

Squat - 2x5

Leg Press - 3x15,15,21

Lying Hammy Curl - 3x8

Single Leg Curl - 3x8

4 Mile run a bit later with the wife.

*Monday - Upper & Some CV*

Flat BB - 3x5,5,8 all with 112.5kg

BB Row - 3x6 all with 100kg

Seated DB Press - 3x5 paused reps

Pull ups - 3x10

BB Curl - 2x8

Pressdown - 2x12,9

Every 30 seconds either decline sit ups or 25 skips (continous clock) so for example........

0:00 10 decline sit ups

0:30 25 skips

1:00 10 decline sit ups

1:30 25 skips

and so on.

On minute 16 I had to reduce the sit ups to 6 as it was too much.

I did the whole thing for 32 minutes & did 50 skips for the last 2 sets. It wasn't too hard CV wise it was more abdominal fatigue that made it tough.

Now I'm eating a nice bowl of natural yogurt, jelly, banana & flaked almonds with a scoop of banana protein powder for more flavour.



mark_star said:


> thanks Z, I do appreciate you looking and commenting


Anytime mate. Call me Rick, big_Z was just because I was watching strongman when I set this up & Zyrundas Savickas was on.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

i just cannot believe you did legs and then went for a run, you are truly mad


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

mark_star said:


> i just cannot believe you did legs and then went for a run, you are truly mad


Luckily the wifes pace isn't too taxing! Lets just hope she never reads this!!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Big_Z said:


> Luckily the wifes pace isn't too taxing! Lets just hope she never reads this!!


quick edit it, just in case


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

You play cricket mate?

How do you find it balancing with lifting?


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

ash1981 said:


> You play cricket mate?
> 
> How do you find it balancing with lifting?


Yes I do, I've never had a problem balancing it with lifting being honest.

The only real problem I have is eating enough on saturdays to compensate for the length of the matches.

Are you having trouble with it?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Big_Z said:


> Yes I do, I've never had a problem balancing it with lifting being honest.
> 
> The only real problem I have is eating enough on saturdays to compensate for the length of the matches.
> 
> Are you having trouble with it?


Well im looking at going back playing next year.

I was wondering about being out in the field for 4 hours or so but also being bigger than when i last played and how it will work for me


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

*Lower*

Today I trained with some one new. A lad at the gym has been asking to train together for ages & tonight we finally got it in.

Being honest it was a mix & match. My only goal was to continue the Wendler 5/3/1 with my front squats.

So here goes....

Front squat - 3x3,3,8 (80,91,103) wasn't close to failure just saved a bit in the tank

Back squat - 3x5 with 160

Deadlift - 3x5,5,7or8 160,170,180

Lying Leg Curl - 3x8

SLDL - 3x6,6,7 all with 100

Standing calve raise - 4x12



ash1981 said:


> Well im looking at going back playing next year.
> 
> I was wondering about being out in the field for 4 hours or so but also being bigger than when i last played and how it will work for me


I don't have any issues although I am far from big. I think at club level it won't make any difference at all!


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Excellent lifts Z..especally for your weight man. Well done.


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

mixerD1 said:


> Excellent lifts Z..especally for your weight man. Well done.


Thank you very much!!


----------



## X.MIL (Jun 4, 2013)

An awesome journal Z!!

Good strong lifts and the routine is what im about to start!! Ill be pretty much copying this lol

You got an email I could give u a shout on if I need some advice?


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

No lifting today. Just some gentle CV.

The day started with 15 minutes of skipping. 30 skips every 30 seconds (continuous clock). Did 2 mins straight at the end.

Later in the day I did 5x500m rowing. With a 2 minute rest between them. Not taxing but another done.

After the feedback I've gotten in regards to CV work I will log it, hence the reason for this post.



X.MIL said:


> An awesome journal Z!!
> 
> Good strong lifts and the routine is what im about to start!! Ill be pretty much copying this lol
> 
> You got an email I could give u a shout on if I need some advice?


Feel free to ask on here.


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

*Chest & Arms*

Good workout. Off work today so it was nice to train earlier.

Flat BB - 3x5x5,12. 73,85,98kg (wendler template)

Incline DB - 3x8 all with 40kg

Cable Crossovers - 3x15,12,12

Hammer Curl - 3x12,6,6

Incline DB - 2x7

Concentration curl - 2x8

Tricep pressdown - 3x9,9,8

Skull Crushers - 2x7,5

Dips - 2x20

*Conditioning work*

Box jump - loads of sets just went as high as I could for a triple.

30 skips every 30 seconds, 10 sit ups every 30 seconds (continous clock) for 20 mins.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

nice going again Rick, keep it up matey


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

*Shoulders & Back*

This workout really put a smile on my face, I really didn't expect it to.

Military press - 46kgx3, 53kgx3, 60kgx9 (i think)

Military press - 5x10 @ 50%

BB row - 3x6

BB shrug - 3x20,8,8

Pull ups - 5x10

3 squat cleans on the minute for 20 minutes (continuous clock).

The cleaning was very tough. For some reason I wasn't as fluent with them today.

*EDIT*

4 mile run with the wife.


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

*Overhead Press & Pull*

I haven't updated for a while, work has been crazy busy. I've still been getting my training in but my diet has not been as sharp as usual.

My Back was twingy deadlifting so I just used 50%. Common sense took over which is unusual for me.

Military press - 53x5,60x3,67x5

Military Press - 5x10 @50%

Deficit Deadlift - 5x10 @50%

BB Row - 3x8

Pull Down - 4x12,12,12,8

BB Shrug - 3x20x16,12


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

oh common sense, send some over here mate

so what do you think caused the twinge?


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

mark_star said:


> oh common sense, send some over here mate
> 
> so what do you think caused the twinge?


No idea my friend. I have suffered from back trouble & do from time to time so it's not uncommon so pushing on would've been silly & my physio would've bollocked me!

I haven't lifted since friday. Done a fair amount of CV work.

From now on I will log everything all the time. CV, Lifting & Nutrition. This is because my nutrition has been slacking & I have added body fat. Going back on a full cut does not really appeal to me but my kcals will be around the 2600-2700 mark. That is under maintenance for me but not a huge deficit.


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

*2 Days to Update*

*Monday*

*
*

*
Legs*

Good workout, very fast paced & rushed due to work. No CV.

Squat - 3x5,5,8 - 65%, 75%, 85%

Squat - 5x10 @ 50%

BB Lunge (front rack position) - 3x8

Hammy Curl on exercise ball - 3x20

Could've worked harder squatting on my 3x5.

*Tuesday*

*
*

*
Upper*

Flat BB - 3x5,5,6 - 100kg

BB Row - 4x5 - 100kg

Seated DB - 3x5 - 32.5kg

Pull Ups - 3x10, 2x5 with a 3 second pause at the top.

BB Curl - 3x8,8,7

CGBP - 3x7

Ok workout, back twinged on the BB rows although it's ok now.

I really wanted to do some cleans but I ran out of time. Work has a horrible habit of getting in the way!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

if only we didn't have to work so much eh?


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

*Legs*

Good workout. Had to front squat last but oh well.

Legs Press - 4x15,15,15,20

Leg Extension - 4x10

Hamstring Curl on exercise ball - 4x20

Seated Hammy Curl - 3x12-15

Calf raise - 3 sets

Lunges -2 sets

Front squat - 1x5


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Good training mate. How you doing the hamstrings on the ball?


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

mikemull said:


> Good training mate. How you doing the hamstrings on the ball?


Like this http://exrx.net/WeightExercises/Hamstrings/BWBallLegCurl.html

However I usually do them single legged & my feet/foot is a lot closer to the end of the ball so there is more stabilization required. My hips do not rise and fall like that either, they're reasonably high & I try to keep the there throughout.

I probably didn't choose the best demo considering how much I had to explain how different I do them!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

nice session Rick, front squats last must have been a killer. Not done them for ages, excellent exercise tho


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

mark_star said:


> nice session Rick, front squats last must have been a killer. Not done them for ages, excellent exercise tho


Yes they were mate. It was supposed to be my 5/3/1 with them;

5 @85%

3 @90%

1 @95%

However due to circumstances out of my control they were the very last thing I did. Therefore I just loaded up the 95% and got as many as I could. The good thing to come out of it all was that my elbows didn't drop throughout. This is usually a problem for me, most of the time the weight isn't usually a problem, keeping my elbows up is. However with fatigued legs this problem practically dissapeared which was a pleasant suprise!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

that's interesting, that was always my problem too. Never really done much pre-exhaustion, could well be the way to go


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

Well it certainly wasn't planned that way it just happened. The pre-exhaustion thing may not be the reason, I could've been doing something else more effectively, maybe I simply didn't have the power in my legs at that point. Who knows!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

funny how things work out sometimes eh, some good, some not so


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

*Chest & Arms*

Ok workout. I hadn't quite recovered from the last upper body day (tuesday).

I'm lucky in the sense that I don't really suffer from doms but I just felt slow & sluggish if that makes sense.

Flat BB - 70% - 3 reps, 80% - 3 reps, 90% - 7 reps

Flat BB - 5x10 @ 50%

Incline DB - 2x6

Flye - 2x12,15

BB Curl - 3x8

Incline DB Curl - 2x6

Hammer Curl - 1x12

Tricep Pressdown - 3x8,8,6

Overhead EZ bar extension - 2x8

Dips - 1x20

*CV*

This will read a bit messy but it's exactly as it happened at cricket training.

30 skips every 30 seconds for 5 minutes

20 skips every 30 seconds for 13 minutes

Batting - 20 mins

20 skips every minute, 10 sit ups every minute (alternate every 30 seconds) for 4 minutes.

Keeping drills - 10 mins

20 skips every minute, 10 sit ups every minute (alternate every 30 seconds) for 13 minutes.

Plank - 2x1 minute


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

makes total sense Rick, just takes a little for everything to start moving again doesn't it


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

mark_star said:


> makes total sense Rick, just takes a little for everything to start moving again doesn't it


It really did mate.


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

Well I haven't updated for a while.

Changed jobs so it was a lot of tying up loose ends & fitting everything in. Then obviously busy at the new place, I won't ramble on or make any excuses so here are some facts.

Diet hasn't been great, abs are not like before.

Training has been ok, messed up but ok.

Wendler has gone out of the window.

Here's a recap of this week;

*Sat*

Lower body weight session

Cricket Match

*Sun*

Upper body weight session

*Mon*

Rest

*Tues*

Bums legs & tums class (don't ask)

CV work

Upper Body weight session

*Wed*

Lower body weight session

5 pull ups & 5 burpees every minute for 20 mins

*Thurs*

Chest & Arms

3 squat cleans on the minute for 20 minutes with 55kg

*Friday*

Military press - 3x5

Deficit Deadlifts - 3x5

Deficit Deadlifts - 5x10 @50% (technique)

BB Row - 3x6

Pull Ups - 3x8-12 (can't remember)

Then a little complex;

Squat clean

Overhead press

Back Squat

Overhead press

Bar down = 1 rep.

1 rep on the minute for 30 minutes with 60kg. Grueling but I was very pleased I got through it!

BB - Shrugs 3x12-15 (next to nothing left at this point).

45 minute rest, had a shake & a peanut butter wrap.

6 mile run.

*
Saturday *

Squat - 3x5 with 150kg (legs are dead)

Leg Press - 3x15

Hammy Curl - 4x12,8,8,8

Standing Calve Raise - 5x8

Weighted Jack Knifes - 5x12

So, I have murdered my legs this week. Not intentionally it's just happened 150kg felt like 170kg today, there's just not a lot left in there.

Anyway, I hope to stay on track with the logging.


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

*Upper*

Solid workout. Pretty happy.

Flat BB - 3x5

BB row - 3x7,7,8

Military Press - 3x5

Pull ups - 3 sets

BB curl - 3x8

Dips - 3x15

*CV*

30 mins of intense drills.

Burpees

Squat Jumps

Squat thrusts

And so on

20 min ab work.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

good to see you Rick, last weeks leg stuff looks like it was fun and ahem legs, bums and tums ???? :cursing:


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

mark_star said:


> good to see you Rick, last weeks leg stuff looks like it was fun and ahem legs, bums and tums ???? :cursing:


Haha I thought I could slip that in within the wall of text & get away with it! At least it's open & honest!


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

*Lower*

Good workout, new 5 rep PB.

Some nice CV work at the end too.

Front Squat - 3x5 1,00kg,110kg,120kgPB!

Front Squat - 5x10,

Lying Hamstring Curl -4x12,8,8,8

Single leg curl - 3x8

Standing Calve Raise - 3x10

Conditioning/CV

12 Deadlifts

9 Power Cleans

6 Overhead press

All with 60kg & 3 rounds.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

excellent front squat Rick, well done mate:thumb:


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

*Chest & Arms*

Good workout. Pressed reasonably heavy I am struggling a bit pressing at the minute but that's life I suppose.

Flat BB - 3x5

Incline DB - 3x6,7,8

Pec Deck - 3x8

BB Curl - 3x8

Hammer Curl - 3x10

Decline Skull crushers - 3x12

CGBP - 3x7,7,6



mark_star said:


> excellent front squat Rick, well done mate:thumb:


Thanks bud, a PB always puts a smile on your face!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Reps for the PB mate! Good training but why you ditch wendlers? You traded a powerlifting routine for a legs bums and tums class??????? Haha! Open and honest? You sound like the bosses at our place!


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

Yesterday I did a little CV

8x500m Rowing with a 1 minute rest inbetween.

*Shoulders & Back*

Military Press - 3x5

Military Press - 5x10

Deadlift - 3x5,5,4 (190 last set)

Pull Ups - 3x8ish

Seated Row - 2x10

BB Shrug - 3x12

*Conditioning/CV*

Squat clean, overhead press, bar behind neck, back squat, overhead press = 1 rep

1 rep on the minute for 30 mins.

Pretty happy with the deadlift, it's not my best but I haven't been up that high for a while. Back has been a bit niggly recently.

Very happy with the conditioning work.


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

mikemull said:


> Reps for the PB mate! Good training but why you ditch wendlers? You traded a powerlifting routine for a legs bums and tums class??????? Haha! Open and honest? You sound like the bosses at our place!


I know I couldn't of traded it for anything worse.

I just got a bit behind & fed up with the calculations, that & sporadic training due to work. It was just easier to simplify it.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Big_Z said:


> I know I couldn't of traded it for anything worse.
> 
> I just got a bit behind & fed up with the calculations, that & sporadic training due to work. It was just easier to simplify it.


Thought it was quite simple, I just did all calcs at once before starting each phase. Then I knew figure for each week. I'm still pondering how to go forward now when I start back next week, couple more easy ones then full speed ahead! Can't decide on wendlers, push pull legs, or something else. Might adapt wendlers slightly to add more arms and calfs as these are week spots for me.


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

mikemull said:


> Thought it was quite simple, I just did all calcs at once before starting each phase. Then I knew figure for each week. I'm still pondering how to go forward now when I start back next week, couple more easy ones then full speed ahead! Can't decide on wendlers, push pull legs, or something else. Might adapt wendlers slightly to add more arms and calfs as these are week spots for me.


Yesh well the calculations aren't difficult. Because of my just fitting things in training I was on week 1 of my deadlifts, week 3 of my military press & supposed to be deloading squats. I just got a bit fed up or maybe I didn't give it the full attention it deserves.

It was my training partners idea to try it. I know you have to make sacrifices when training with someone so I said yes why not, I don't think I put as much into it as I should being honest.

If you've used wendlers before with good results then it seems a simple choice at the end of the day though you know your body better than anyone!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Big_Z said:


> Yesh well the calculations aren't difficult. Because of my just fitting things in training I was on week 1 of my deadlifts, week 3 of my military press & supposed to be deloading squats. I just got a bit fed up or maybe I didn't give it the full attention it deserves.
> 
> It was my training partners idea to try it. I know you have to make sacrifices when training with someone so I said yes why not, I don't think I put as much into it as I should being honest.
> 
> If you've used wendlers before with good results then it seems a simple choice at the end of the day though you know your body better than anyone!


Yeah fair enough mate, think if you don't fully believe in it or can commit you won't get the benefits or enjoy it much. As long as your in the gym doing the business then that's what matters!


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

Quick update.

Done a fair amount of CV recently.

Going away for a fortnight though so i won't be updating until i get back.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Enjoy!!


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

*Chest & Arms*

Back from Cyprus, had a great time. Ate a lot, drank a lot, you know the drill. Now it's time to get rid of some body fat. Did quite a lot of CV so I feel good & healthy just a bit fatter.

I arrived back late last night, hit the gym with my training partner first thing this morning. He was on Chest & Arms so I just jumped back in. Hopefully I can get another session in before the days out, quite fancy some rowing later. However I am working in an hour (back to the grind), hopefully I get chance to squeeze half an hour in.

Eased myself back in so weights are moderate.

Flat BB - 3x5 100,105,110kg

Incline DB - 3x7,7,10 37.5,37.5,40kg

Pec Deck - 3x12,8,8

DB Curl - 3x8

Incline DB - 2x8

Tricep Pressdown - 3x8

Decline Skull crushers - 2x8,12


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

Got the rowing in.

8x500m with a 1 minute rest inbetween.

Diet good, good day.


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

*Shoulders & Back*

Pretty poor workout, felt weak for some reason.

Military press - 3x5

Military press - 5x10

Deficit deadlift - 2x4

Deficit deadlift - 5x10

BB row - 3x5

Pull ups - 3x8

No CV planned for today. Just work.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

just put it behind you mate, you can't hit it hard every time


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

*Lower*

Well I tried to put the previous workout behind me however todays was just as bad.

Really struggled squatting, just didn't feel as natural as usual. Weights felt heavier, I do hope I haven't lost some strength. Having said that nothing but hard work will get it back.

Squat - 4x4,3,5,5

LegExtension - 3x8

Lying leg curl - 4x12,8,8,8

Single leg curl - 3x8

Standing calve raise - 3x10


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Relax mate your gonna struggle after holiday! Ease off a little and break back into it slowly! Soon without you knowing you'll be above your PBS from before!


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

*Upper*

Ok workout. Nothing special but nothing too bad like the previous 2 weight sessions.

Military Press - 3x5,5,8

BB Row - 3x5

Flat BB - 3x5

Pull Ups - 3x8

BB Curl - 3x8

Weighted Dips - 3x8



mikemull said:


> Relax mate your gonna struggle after holiday! Ease off a little and break back into it slowly! Soon without you knowing you'll be above your PBS from before!


Thanks mate, it's nice to hear someone tell you that!


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

Today just saw some CV work.

40 minutes of pad work, it was one hell of a workout!

Nutrition has been spot on for a while now, abs are coming back. They'll be popping again soon.


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

*Lower & Abs*

Decent workout, pretty moderate weights but I was happy with it. I will be increasing weights weekly hopefully.

Shouldn't be too long before I am back to full strength.

Front Squat - 3x5 (comfy)

Leg Press - 3x10 (comfy)

Lying Hamstring Curl - 4x12,8,8,8

Single Leg Curl - 3x8,10,8

Standing Clave Raise - 3x15,15,10

Hanging Leg Raises - 10x10


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Big_Z said:


> *Lower & Abs*
> 
> Decent workout, pretty moderate weights but I was happy with it. I will be increasing weights weekly hopefully.
> 
> ...


hey Rick what's this 'comfy' you speak of


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

mark_star said:


> hey Rick what's this 'comfy' you speak of


This 'comfy' is me easing my way back in. I was so frustrated squatting last time that I couldn't use my normal weights that I have decided to 'ease in'. I was much happier today with things feeling light rather than struggling & grinding out reps in a desperate attempt to not acknowledge I have taken a step backwards. However 1 step back 2 steps forward is the plan.

Front Squat - 100kg

Leg Press - 250kg

So nothing too taxing just 'comfy'.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

haha excellent, I'm comfortable with that


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

*Chest & Arms*

Good workout, increased wieghts so pretty happy.

Felling better about things, feeling a little leaner.

Flat BB - 3x5

Incline DB - 3x6,6,8

Pec Deck - 3x10,8,8

BB Curl - 3x6

Hammer Curl - 3x10

Decline Skull crushers - 3x8,8,10

Weighted Dips - 3x8


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

*Shoulders & Back*

Good workout. Weights increased, definitely feeling more like it now.

On another not I have picked up a cold so all bunged up, sore throat etc. Due to this I haven't done any CV & don't plan to either. Just deadlifting today aggrevated my sore throat somehow.

Seated DB - 3x5

Seated Side Laterals - 3x10

BB Row - 3x5,5,7

Close Grip Pull down - 3x9,7,7

Pull Ups - 3x8

Deficit Deadlift - 3x5


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

glad to see you're getting it back Rick. Now knock that cold on the head


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

Yesterday I did 1/3 mile of burpees.

Today was upper but I had to do it at a different gym. Equipment was limited & a lot of it was being used.

Incline DB - 3x10

BB Row - 4x6

Seated DB - 3x6

Pull ups - 3x8

BB Curl - 2x10

Skull crushers - 2x10



mark_star said:


> glad to see you're getting it back Rick. Now knock that cold on the head


Thanks mate, I will do!


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

Well this cold is sticking around but that's life.

I have done 3 workouts (resistance wise) but they were all subpar but that's life.

Yesterdays leg session was good though, bit tender today though.

Looking forward to a good session tomorrow.


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

*Shoulders & Back*

Todays was a good session as I'd hoped. Weights are not back yet but today was a step in the right direction.

Overhead wasn't great.

Worked hard on the deficit deadlifts, I use a 2 /12" to 3" box. Last set was tougher than it should've been but at least the weights are on the rise.

Military Press - 3x5

Seated side laterals - 3x8

Deficit Deadlifts - 3x5 (went to 170)

BB Row - 3x6,6,7

Close Grip Pull down - 3x12,8,8

BB Shrug - 3x12


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

*Lower*

Squat - 3x5

Squat - 5x10

Leg Extension - 3x8

Lying Leg Curl - 4x12,8,8,8

Single Leg Curl - 3x7,10,8

Standing Calve raise - 3x12

Good workout, weightson the rise. Getting there now.

*Upper*

Flat BB - 3x5

BB Row - 3x6

Seated DB Press - 3x7,5,5

Pull Ups - 3x8

BB Curl - 3x8

Weighted Dips - 3x8

Conditioning/messing around

Burpee Pull ups - 10x5

Was supposed to be doing 5x10 but quickly realised I wouldn't be able to. Lats seemed empty.


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

*Lower*

Well my legs have taken a hammering recently, but I have got all my training in & increased weights as Ishould be doing.

I am not too far off now.

Front Squat - 3x5

Front Squat - 5x10

Leg Extension - 3x8

Lying Hamstring Curl - 4x12,8,8,8

Single Leg Curl - 3x8,8,10

Standing Calve raise - 3x10

Deficit Deadlift - 3x10,5,5


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

*CV*

Another session ticked off. Really enjoyed this one.

10x10 burpee pull ups (i am pretty sure i did 110 but wasn't sure so did the extra set(

Weighted jack knifes - 3x15

Pull ins on exercise ball - 3x12


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

looks like you are just about back on it Rick, that took a little time didn't it


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

Yes mate, took a little longer than I would've liked but the main thing is that I make progress from this point!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

http://www.t-nation.com/training/predator-conditioning

Saw this and thought you'd appreciate it!


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

*Chest & Arms*

Today I did a pretty intense CV session too, sadly not conditioning just CV.

Workout was good. weights back to pre holiday amounts. I am still 10kg down on my bench press PB's but hopefully it will rise.

I just wanted to mention the bench press quickly, as you can probably tell I am not a big bench press guy. I am much happier squatting, pulling in fact it is one of my least favourate lifts. Previously I would hardly ever use the flat bench, I'd have been much happier with DB's or anything else really. However I have put a lot of work into getting it up & it has been rewarding but I am a little frustrated it's been below par for probably 3-4 months now. Maybe it's my attitude towards it, who knows.

Flat BB - 3x5 110kg

Incline DB - 3x6

Incline Flye - 3x8

BB Curl - 3x8

Hammer Curl - 2x10

Weighted dips - 3x6

Overhead EZ bar extension - 2x10



mikemull said:


> http://www.t-nation.com/training/predator-conditioning
> 
> Saw this and thought you'd appreciate it!


I read the first few bullet points smiling! Off to read the rest shortly!


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

have you thought of dropping the bench weight down a bit and then increasing by say 2.5kg per week, take a run up so to speak, see if you can pass the 110kg


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

Yes mate I have, I kind of did that unintentionally after the hol. So hopefully i can make a small increase next time!


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

*Shoulders & Back*

Another one ticked off. Pretty happy all in all.

Military Press - 3x5

Seated side laterals - 4x8

Deficit deadlift - 3x5

BB Row - 3x5

Seated Row - 3x8,8,6

Close Grip Pulldown - 3x8,8,10

Conditioning Work

Box Jumps - 2 every 30 seconds for 15 mins.

Box was just above my belly button.


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

*Lower*

Good workout, very pleasing.

Squat - 3x5 150,155,155

Leg Press - 3x20

Lying Leg curl - 4x12,8,8,8

Leg Curl on exercise ball - 3x20,8,8 (last 2 sets single leg)

Standing calve raise - 3x8

Conditioning

Squat cleans - 20 mins

3 on the minute with 60kg for 5 minutes

1 every 30 seconds with 80kg for 3 minutes

1 every minute with 80kg for 7 minutes

1 every 30 seconds with 80kg for 5 minutes


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

*Upper*

Good workout very happy being honest.

Flat BB - 3x5,5,6

BB Row - 3x6

Seated DB - 3x5

Weighted pull ups - 3x6

BB curl - 3x8

Weighted dips - 3x8,8,10

*Conditioning*

Box jumps - 20 minutes

2 every 30 seconds for 20 mins.

Bit was a bit above belly button again.


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

Ended up doing a CV session yesterday night too.

*Lower*

Good workout, elbows dropped front squatting but that is a common problem for me. Either way I increased the weight from last time then did some lighter technique work.

I also did some walking lunges in the form of conditioning work, quite enjoyed it actually.

Front Squat - 3x5 112.5

Front Squat - 5x10

Leg Extension - 3x8

Lying Leg Curl - 3x12,8,8,8

Hammy curl on exercise ball - 3x20

Walking lunges - 6 steps on the minute for 14 minutes, 8 steps on the minute for 6 minutes. Used 40kg, need to use more next time.

Edit - I seem to have tweaked my patella tendon. It was uncomy but didn't stop me squatting.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

woah excellent walking lunges, get you :thumb:


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

*CV*

Good workout, very good actually.

100 burpee pull ups (10x10)

3 squat cleans on the minute for 10 mins with 60kg (killing time waiting for equipment)

7 deadlifts with 100kg, 7 bar facing burpees. 7 rounds (did 8 on my last round to make it an even 50 reps)

Pretty happy to still have the motivation to do it after a 12 hour day. I walked out having done 150 burpees, 100 pull ups & 50 deadlifts with 100kg.



mark_star said:


> woah excellent walking lunges, get you :thumb:


I can honestly say they got me when i upped it to 8.


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

*Chest & Arms & CV*

Pretty good CV session done early on.

After work I got my weight session in.

Flat BB - 3x5

Flat BB - 5x10 (technique work)

Incline DB Flye - 3x8

BB Curl - 3x8

Hammer Curl - 3x10

Dips - 3xloads

Skull Crushers - 3x8


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

3xloads, haha they're great numbers


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

*Shoulders & Back*

Had to make the most out of some poor facilities just like yesterday.

Military Press - 3x5

Seated Side Laterals - 4x10

Rear Delt Flye - 3x12

BB Row - 3x5

Close Grip Pull down - 4x8,7,6,6

Pull Ups - 3 sets

Rack Chins - 3x10

Probably the least intense session I've had for a while but that doesn not have to be a bad thing.



mark_star said:


> 3xloads, haha they're great numbers


Haha yes, they were done on the side of a very shaky power rack so weighted ones were not too appealing.


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

*Legs & Abs *

Good workout had limited time so trained pretty quickly. Pretty happy with everything being honest.

Squat - 3x5 with 160

Squat - 5x10 with 95,95,95,100,100

Leg Extension - 3x8

Lying leg curl - 4x12,8,8,8

Single leg curl - 3x10

Standing calve raise - 4x10

Decline sit ups - 4x15,12,12,13

Plank - 3x1 min (in a superset fashion with the decline sit ups)


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

*Upper & CV*

Good workout, pretty happy again. Strength seems to be back to where it was or pretty close to it.

Flat BB - 3x5 112.5kg

BB Row - 3x6 (need to work harder next time)

Seated DB Press - 3x6,5,6 32.5kg DB

Weighted Pull Ups - 3x5 (20kg)

BB Curl - 3x10

Weighted Dips - 3x12,8,8

*CV*

Box jumps - 3 every 30 seconds for 20 minutes

Burpees - 10x10 (roughly 30 seconds rest between sets)


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

*Lower*

Good workout, weights up following linear progression.

Sh$t day at work which put me in a bad mood but that's life.

Did another 5x10 after my proper front squats focusing on elbows & upper back tightness.

Front Squat - 3x5 115kg

Front Squat - 5x10 70kg

Leg Press - 3x10

Lying Leg Curl - 4x12,8,8,8

Single Leg Curl - 3x8

Standing Calve raise - 3x10


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

*CV*

Just some CV work today.

100 burpee pull ups (10 sets of 10)

7 rounds of.....

7 deadlifts with 100kg

7 bar facing burpees

Did 8 on my lat set to make an even 50 of each. No scheduled rest, just a breath here & there when I need it.

Weighted Jack knifes - 5 sets


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

*Chest & Arms*

Good workout. Pressing was good, I've been able to follow my linear progression approach consistently. I was skeptical going into today but I managed my 3x5 with 115kg.

Flat BB - 3x5

Incline DB - 3x8 40kg DBs

Incline Flye - 3x10

Hammer Curl - 3x12,10,7

Ran the rack - up & down from 5kg DBs to 17.5kg DBs, 5 reps each before moving on.

Decline Skull Crushers - 3x10

Weighted Dips - 2x8

Bodyweight Dips - 1x20-25 (lost count but it was around there)


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

*Shoulders & Back*

Pleasing workout, things are going pretty well at the moment.

Military Press - 3x5 (65kg)

Military Press - 5x10 (40kg)(as little rest as possible)

Deadlift - 3x5 (160,170,180) pretty comfy

BB row - 4x6

Late pulldown - 3x8

Face Pull - 4x10

*CV*

3 squat cleans with 60kg on the minute for 20 minutes (continuous clock)


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

nice job, 65kg on mili is excellent, I'd like to get to that


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

*Legs & Abs*

Well I've had a really long weekend at work, 2 12hr plus days yesterday & today. Anyway I dragged myself to the gym to do legs & abs.

Turned out to be a good workout. Increased squats again, 162.5kg for my 3 sets of 5. I know I was supposed to use 165kg following linear progression but I honestly thought it might be a step too far. 165kg next time though.

After the squats I turned into a girl, weights were down on the auxillary stuff but I really worked hard non the less.

Hanging leg raise were good, I wanted to do less sets than my usual 10x10 (which is tough enough). I thought sets of 12 would be a good idea but after set 2 I knew it was too much or I needed to take more rest. I was in a rush so decided to do sets of 10 from there on.

Squat - 3x5

Leg Extension - 3x15

Lying Leg Curl - 4x12,10,10,10

Single Leg Curl - 3x8

Standing Calve raise - 3x10

Hanging Leg Raises - 10x12,12,10,10,10,10,10,10,10,10



mark_star said:


> nice job, 65kg on mili is excellent, I'd like to get to that


Thank you kind sir, hoping I can nail 67.5kg for all 3 sets next time.


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

*Upper*

Ok workout. Started well but lost some intensity as it went on. I think that's just life though sometimes.

Decided to press some DBs today for a change, no reason behind it other than I fancied it.

My seated DBs are all paused reps, so probably a 3 second or so pause on my shoulders between reps.

Flat DB - 3x6 50kg DBs

BB Row - 4x6

Seated DB - 3x5 32.5kg DBs

Weighted Pull ups - 3x6

BB Curl - 3x8

Weighted Dips - 3x8


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

*CV*

Just a CV workout today.

Barbell complex to start, box jumps then some ab work. Pretty simple.

12 Deadlifts

9 Power Cleans

6 Overhead Presses

3 Rounds of the above with 60 something kg's.

3 box jumps every 30 seconds for 20 minutes, box a touch higher than usual.

An Ab complex to finish.


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

*Legs*

Super quick workout. 30 mins or so.

Front Squat - 3x5

Front Squat - 5x10

SLDL - 3x8

Hammy Curl on Exercise Ball - 3x10


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Big_Z said:


> *Legs*
> 
> Super quick workout. 30 mins or so.
> 
> ...


blimey Rick, get in, get done, get out you must have been a blur


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

Apologies for the lack of updates.

Rather than list the whole workouts I will just jot down some highlights.

Squat - 3x5 with 162.5kg

Flat BB - 3x5,5,6 with 115kg



mark_star said:


> blimey Rick, get in, get done, get out you must have been a blur


It was mate, weights were moderate to allow it but yes it was very quick.


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

*Upper*

Flat BB - 3x5

BB Row - 3x6

Seated DB - 3x6,6,5

Weighted Pull Ups - 3x6

DB Curl - 3x8

Weighted Dips - 3x8


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

*CV*

Good workout. Very tiring, more so than usual.

100 burpee pull ups

3 box jumps every 30 seconds for 20 minutes

100 DB snatches with 14kg


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

*Legs*

Well I had to do a leg session in less than ideal circumstances. I'd done about 60 minutes of cardio before hand, legs were tired going in.

Did some decently heavy leg pressing, then weights were lighter due to me feeling the fatigue.

Leg Press - 3x10

Leg Extension - 4x15

Seated Hammy Curl - 5x10

Hammy Curl on Exercise ball - 3x20

Very dissapointed I didn't get to squat but that's life. Squatting is by far my favourite lift, roll on next leg day.


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

*Chest & Arms*

Decent workout. Made the most of what I had at my disposal.

Flat BB - 3x5 (paused on chest for a couple of seconds)

Flat BB - 5x10

6 Incline Flyes, 6 Presses - 6 sets

BB Curl - 3x6

Skull Crushers - 3x8

Hammer Curl - 3x10

Tricep Pressdown - 3x8

Then some CV.


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

*Shoulders & Back*

Ok Workout, pretty happy. Work is taking it's toll on me at the moment so there are times when I have to just fit things in training wise.

Seated DB - 3x5 with 36kg DBs (paused reps)

Seated Side Laterals - 3x10

Face Pulls - 3x10

BB Row - 3x5

Close Grip Pulldown - 3x10

DB Row - 3x12

Pull ups - 3x?

Then did some CV

100 burpees

100 DB snatches


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

it scares me when people do 100 reps of things


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

mark_star said:


> it scares me when people do 100 reps of things


Scares you...seriously? Actually scares you? Damned unusual phobia there mate.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

mixerD1 said:


> Scares you...seriously? Actually scares you? Damned unusual phobia there mate.


what can i say, spiders no probs, 100 reps arrgghh!


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

mark_star said:


> what can i say, spiders no probs, 100 reps arrgghh!


Ah ya, TBF, if you need to do 100 reps of something...it sounds more like work.


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

*Legs & Abs*

Great workout, new front squat PBs. Yes plural. I am very happy about it.

Finished with some walking lunges as conditioning work. Did 8 steps on the minute with 40kg I do these from the front rack as I struggle to keep my elbows up front squatting. The thinking behind it is the more I put the bar there the better I will get.

Front squat - 5x5,5,5,2,3 110kgx5,117.5kgx5,125kgx5 PB, 140kgx2 PB, 140kgx3 PB.

Front Squat - 5x10 with 75kg

Leg Press - 3x10

Lying Leg Curl - 4x12,8,8,6

Single Leg Curl - 3x8,6,6

Standing Calve Raise - 3x8

Walking Lunges - 8 steps on the minute for 20 minutes.



mark_star said:


> it scares me when people do 100 reps of things


Haha it's just conditioning work & 100 seems like a nice round number.

Being honest I am really enjoying that side of things at the moment.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

and all power to you Rick, I think it's great


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

*Upper*

Pretty happy again. Another good workout ticked off.

Went to 117.5kg for my 3 sets of 5 (bench). Struggled more than I thought but I got it. 120 is going to be a big ask.

Flat BB - 3x5

BB Row - 4x6,5,5,6

Seated DB press - 3x5

Weighted pull ups - 3x5

BB curl - 3x8

Weighted dips - 3x8

Box Jumps - 3 every 30 seconds for 20 minutes.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

120 will be fabulous mate, good on ya


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

*Conditioning*

Just done a great conditioning session. Really tough but enjoyed it.

Clean Complex - 5 reps on the minute for 5 minutes with 60kg, 3 minutes rest.

4 reps on the minute for 5 minutes with 60kg, 3 minutes rest.

3 reps on the minute for 5 minutes with 70kg, 3 minutes rest

2 reps on the minute for 5 minutes with 80kg.

Kettle bell Swings (20kg) - 200

Sit Ups - 100

Broke the above up into 10 sets with no rest.

Kettle bell swings (20kg) - 100

Sit Ups - 100

Broke the above up into 10 sets.

It might not come across but I worked really hard, that is the first time I have ever used a kettle bell so I was no doubt not very efficient & wasting energy.

The Clean complex was brutal, the original plan was to add 10kg every 5 sets but after the first 5 I had to stay at 60kg. I just knew I wouldn't have been able to finish it with the original plan.



mark_star said:


> 120 will be fabulous mate, good on ya


Thanks mate. I think 121 is my 3x5 PB so I am pretty close, bench press is the lift I seem to struggle with the most.


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

*CV*

Another CV session done.

100 burpee muscle ups - 10x10

Box jumps - 3 every 30 seconds for 20 minutes

100 DB snatches (I use the term snatch very loosely, simply a DB from the ground to overhead).


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Big_Z said:


> *CV*
> 
> Another CV session done.
> 
> ...


oh no not more 100's, I take my hat off to you sir


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

*Legs*

Good workout. Legs felt very tired but got through it well.

Squat - 3x5 (165kg)

Leg Extension - 3x8

Lying leg curl - 4x12,8,8,8

Single leg curl - 3x8

Standing calve raise - 3x8


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

*Chest & Arms*

Good workout again, everything is going ok at the moment. Pretty happy being honest.

Flat BB - 3x5 with 117.5kg (easier than last time)

Flat BB - 5x10 @ 65kg. (technique work)

Incline DB - 3x8

Cable Crossovers - 3x12

Hammer Curl - 3x10

Weighted Dips - 3x5,8,8

Decline Skull Crushers - 3x12,12,15

BB Curl - 3x8,8,10


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

*Shoulders & Back*

Good workout. New 3x5 PB on my military presses, didn't feel like a true PB which is good, hopefully there's more in there next time!

Deadlifts were ok, I was using a comfortable weight as my back was a bit tender.

Military Press - 3x5

Military Press - 5x10

Rear Delt Flye - 3x10

Deadlift - 3x5

DB Row - 3x8

Weighted Pull ups - 3x8,6,8

Seated Row - 3x8

Followed that up with some conditioning in the form of a clean complex.

5 reps Every minute of the minute (EMOM) for 5 minutes @50kg

4 reps EMON for 5 minutes @60kg

3 reps EMON for 5 minutes @70kg

2 reps EMON for 5 minutes @80kg

I took a 2 minute break between each 5 minute burst.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

well done on the PB Rick, how much was it?


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

*CV*

Good CV session.

8x500m row with a 1 minute rest

Box jumps;

3 every 30 seconds for 20 minutes (Box height just above belly button)

2 every 30 seconds for 10 minutes (1 step higher)

1 every 30 seconds for 5 minutes (1 step higher)

200 burpees, 200 sit ups broken up into 20 sets of 10 each (superset fashion).



mark_star said:


> well done on the PB Rick, how much was it?


67.5kg for all 3 sets of 5.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

oh very nice job


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

*Lower*

Good workout, another front squat PB. 3x5 with 120kg. Now considering I got 3 reps with 140kg last time out this PB isn't a massive achevement, more an eye opener of how sub maximally I have been front squatting. It's been partly intentional though while I've been working on technique.

Front Squat - 3x5

Leg Press - 3x10

Lying Hamstring Curl - 4x12,8,8,8

Single Leg Curl - 3x8

Standing Calve raise - 4x10

BB Lunges (bar in the front rack) - 50kg, 6 steps on the minute for 20 minutes.


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

*Upper*

Solid workout, missed my scheduled linear progression load. I was supposed to be doing 3 sets of 5 with 120kg, however I got 5 on my first set, 4 on the next & 3 on the last.

Bit dissapointed but that's the way it goes. Just goes to show I am not at peak levels just yet.

Flat BB - 3x5,4,3 (120kg)

BB Row - 3x5,5,6 (110kg)

Seated DB - 3x6,5,5

Close Grip Pulldown - 3x12

BB Curl - 3x8

Weighted Dips - 3x10


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

*Lower*

Very quick & rushed workout. Not a great one but better than missing it.

Squat - 3x5

Squat - 5x10

Hammy Curl on stability ball - 5x20

*Chest & Arms *

Flat BB - 3x5

Incline DB - 3x8,8,7

Incline FLye - 3x8

Hammer Curl - 3x6

Incline DB curl - 3x7

Weighted dips - 3x10

Overhead EZ Bar extension - 3x8


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

*Shoulders & Back*

New Deadlift PB, 200kgx5!

Very good workout, stayed in my comfort zone overhead pressing but it was worth it.

Didn't plan to do it but just felt up for it, very happy right now.

Military Press - 3x5

Seated Side Laterals - 3x10

Rear Delt Flye - 3x8

Deadlift - 4x5 160kg,170kg,180kg,200kg

Deadlift - 5x10

Pull Ups - 5x8

DB Row - 3x6,8,8

Seated Row - 3x10,8,5


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

great job Rick, 200 for 5 is excellent, you must be very pleased


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

mark_star said:


> great job Rick, 200 for 5 is excellent, you must be very pleased


Thank you very much Mark. Yes I am.


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

*Lower*

Good workout new 5 rep front squat PB. I know the front squat PB's seem to be coming thick & fast but I had a pretty big break through with 140x3 so my new 5 rep max of 127.5kg isn't really that impressive. However technically it is a PB.

Front Squat - 3x5

Front Squat - 5x10

Leg Press - 3x10

Lying Leg Curl - 4x12,8,8,8

Single Leg Curl - 3x8

Standing Calve raise - 3x10


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

you're really pushing the PB's at the moment, top man


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

Well I haven't updated for a while, I had a week away with work. Sucks but that's life.

On the bright side I got plenty of worklouts in.

*Legs*

Solid workout. Decent, nothing special.

Squat - 3x5

Squat - 5x10

Leg Extension - 3x8,9,8

Lying Leg Curl - 4x12,8,8,8

Single Leg Curl - 3x8

Standing Calve Raise - 3x12,10,10


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

*Chest & Arms*

Solid workout. Failed pressing 117.5 on my last set. Sucks but that's life.

Everything else went good though, really good pump which is something you'll hardly ever hear me say. Arms were really veiny & horrible.

flat BB - 3x5,5,4

Incline DB - 3x8,8,6

Incline DB - 3x6,6,8

EZ bar curl - 3x8

Hammer Curl - 3x8

Skull Crushers - 3x7,7,8

Tricep Pressdown - 3x6,12,12 (had to lighten it up after my first set)

Dips - 1x30 something


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

haha a failure for you too, must be something in the air


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

*Shoulders & Back*

Good workout, pretty happy.

Military Press - 3x5 with 65kg

Side Laterals - 3x10

Deadlift - 3x5 with 180kg

BB Row - 3x5 with 110kg

Weighted Pull ups - 4 sets

Close Grip Pulldown - 3x10,10,8


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

Not updated for a few weeks due to Christmas & what not.

Rest assured training has been going on as usual for the most part.

Tweaked my back on the 28th, so then I've just been taking it easy. I have still been active but nothing too strenuous.


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

Well I have decided to abandon this log.

I will be starting a new one with my new goals. I feel that a 40-50 page log would just be too cluttered & I don't like the idea of looking back through numerous pages to find something.

I also know that nobody actually follows this log barring mark! So thank you mark!

New log http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/252210-bigger-stronger-than-last-year.html


----------

